# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Is Putin winning the war ?

## luctor-et-emergo

Is the West just winning the battle and Putin the war ?

To me Putin has always been someone I regarded highly in terms of Sun-Tzu behaviour and general tactics. Do I agree, not per se, do I think my personal opinion changes facts, no I'm too realistic for that...

My question is, is the invasion of Ukraine a deliberate attempt to destroy the Western economies as the Western response is all too predictable. 

Discuss...

----------


## Invisible Man

I don't really know what winning means. I expect that Russia and Ukraine will end up making some kind of peace agreement that makes concessions to both sides.

But no matter how that shakes out, the real winner will be the MIC.

----------


## TheTexan

Putin invaded because reintegrating eastern Ukraine was a long term goal of his, the timing was right, and the US was weak.

I don't think crushing the US economy was a primary goal.  More of a happy, predictable, side effect.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

So my thoughts here are that there's nothing to get for Putin from Ukraine apart from misery. However, what the West is doing is destroying itself economically in response... I'm paying almost double for gas now, everything else is up 15-20% but wages are obviously not tracking that. The East still has little difficulty with Russia. 

It's quite simple, you win battles by killing more of the enemy than they kill of you. You win wars by influencing the means of production of whomever you are fighting until they no longer want to play. Unfortunately Russia is used to a lot of hardship, so they are good at this. That's how I see it. It's a meat grinder, but of a different sort.

----------


## jmdrake

> Is the West just winning the battle and Putin the war ?
> 
> To me Putin has always been someone I regarded highly in terms of Sun-Tzu behaviour and general tactics. Do I agree, not per se, do I think my personal opinion changes facts, no I'm too realistic for that...
> 
> My question is, is the invasion of Ukraine a deliberate attempt to destroy the Western economies as the Western response is all too predictable. 
> 
> Discuss...


Henry Kissinger, no "peace dove", recently said that Ukraine will likely have to give up some territory.  Crimea and the Donbass.  If that's all Putin wants (and I suspect it is) then he's close to "winning."  Of course the U.S. media will spin it as "Putin was stopped from taking all of Ukraine thanks to Biden's assistance."

----------


## Invisible Man

> Putin invaded because reintegrating eastern Ukraine was a long term goal of his, the timing was right, and the US was weak.
> 
> I don't think crushing the US economy was a primary goal.  More of a happy, predictable, side effect.


You don't think the US actively pushed Ukraine to provoke Russia to attack?

----------


## TheTexan

> You don't think the US actively pushed Ukraine to provoke Russia to attack?


They did certainly.  The US engineered the maidan coup which is what kicked off this conflict.  That's largely what I meant by the timing was right.  When Russia "invaded" Crimea, it was under immediate threat of being attacked.  And when he "invaded" Donbass, it had been attacked for 8 years.

Putin definitely wanted to annex Donbass as well in 2014.  At the time I don't think he thought could get away with it, and stuck with Crimea as it was more strategically important.

Putin however has wanted to reintegrate eastern Ukraine since at least 2001.  The US meddling in Ukrainian affairs gave him the opportunity to do so.

----------


## Invisible Man

> They did certainly.  The US engineered the maidan coup which is what kicked off this conflict.  That's largely what I meant by the timing was right.  When Russia "invaded" Crimea, it was under immediate threat of being attacked.  And when he "invaded" Donbass, it had been attacked for 8 years.
> 
> Putin definitely wanted to annex Donbass as well in 2014.  At the time I don't think he thought could get away with it, and stuck with Crimea as it was more strategically important.


OK. Then I'm not sure that the US being weak was really an instigating factor. The US was to some extent pulling the strings.

----------


## TheTexan

> OK. Then I'm not sure that the US being weak was really an instigating factor. The US was to some extent pulling the strings.


The US being weak, may be why he chose to liberate Donbass now, versus 2014

----------


## sparebulb

> They did certainly.  The US engineered the maidan coup which is what kicked off this conflict.  That's largely what I meant by the timing was right.  When Russia "invaded" Crimea, it was under immediate threat of being attacked.  And when he "invaded" Donbass, it had been attacked for 8 years.
> 
> Putin definitely wanted to annex Donbass as well in 2014.  At the time I don't think he thought could get away with it, and stuck with Crimea as it was more strategically important.


I think that after 2014, Putin definitely wanted a peaceful agreement regarding DPR/LPR.  In fact, DPR/LPR forces, with Russian volunteer assistance, defeated the Ukrainian army and had them encircled.

At that point, Ukraine agreed to peace talks and the Minsk Agreement was made because their army was going to be decimated.

After the agreement, Ukraine proceeded to ignore it and continue attacks against the people of DPR/LPR.

And nobody in the West gave two shats about it.

----------


## TheTexan

> Henry Kissinger, no "peace dove", recently said that Ukraine will likely have to give up some territory.  Crimea and the Donbass.  If that's all Putin wants (and I suspect it is) then he's close to "winning."  Of course the U.S. media will spin it as "Putin was stopped from taking all of Ukraine thanks to Biden's assistance."


Yes that's pretty much exactly how it's being spinned.  That Putin will have to "settle" for Eastern Ukraine only.  Which of course was his only goal to begin with

----------


## Invisible Man

> Yes that's pretty much exactly how it's being spinned.  That Putin will have to "settle" for Eastern Ukraine only.  Which of course was his only goal to begin with


His demands in December went beyond that, and included removal of all NATO troops and weapons from Poland and other countries that entered after 1997.

I don't believe NATO will ever give in to that demand.

But the rest of what he demanded, he may well end up with.

----------


## TheTexan

> His demands in December went beyond that, and included removal of all NATO troops and weapons from Poland and other countries that entered after 1997.
> 
> I don't believe NATO will ever give in to that demand.
> 
> But the rest of what he demanded, he may well end up with.


He's going to demand such things but he knows as well as you or I it is not realistic.

As far as what it will take to end the conflict in Ukraine, Putin has only ever wanted the Eastern territory, and assurances of security in those regions.

The longer this conflict goes on, the more "assurances" may be needed.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Okay, secondary question.. Do you agree the Western response to any move from Russia is predictable ?

----------


## dannno

> Okay, secondary question.. Do you agree the Western response to any move from Russia is predictable ?


If by western response you mean giving tens of billions of dollars to weapons manufacturers, then yes.

26:35

----------


## vita3

Neo cons didnt get jailed or permanently removed from US foreign power structure 

They have been hell bent for war with Russkies 

& here we are

----------


## Firestarter

> My question is, is the invasion of Ukraine a deliberate attempt to destroy the Western economies as the Western response is all too predictable.


Behind the scenes, Putin is the best of buddies with The Hague, London and Washington.
This is a deliberate attempt to cause hyperinflation to implement the Great Reset, with the help of WEF young global leader Putin.

Remember Putin coming to the Heineken House during the Winter Olympics to show his respect to prins pils or Putin's daughter living in the Netherlands (close to the Hague)?

Of course we all have to pay, and this doesn't mean that Ukrainians are better off with Chabad buddy Putin then with WEF global leader Zelensky.
A couple of days ago I read the news that the Kingdom of the Netherlands imports much less products from Russia but pays about the same amount of money for it...

----------


## TheTexan

> Okay, secondary question.. Do you agree the Western response to any move from Russia is predictable ?


What's funny is that the West trying to pretend that the Nazis in Ukraine aren't Nazis is so ridiculously absurd, but even that part is sadly predictable.

It comes straight out of the Clown World playbook.  Putin is evil (possibly worse than Hitler aka Trump) so any means to the end are justified.  Even praising literal Nazis if that's what it takes.

(And Putin is evil, because, well, Trump)

----------


## 69360

I never had any doubt Putin would win. By win I mean completing his stated goals of securing Donbass and Crimea and destroying the neo-nazis.

----------


## vita3

Control of oil/gas always 2nd biggest factor in major war.

----------


## pcosmar

> (And Putin is evil, because, well, Trump)


that is the level of discourse I encounter most.

----------


## pcosmar

> I never had any doubt Putin would win. By win I mean completing his stated goals of securing Donbass and Crimea and destroying the neo-nazis.


If it was war,, it would have been done long ago,,  and they might be getting lights on in a few places..

It is more a Police action that any adventures the US has called that..

They are getting Hostages released.. not destroying populated areas. or infrastructure any more than necessary..

They are most assuredly Documenting Foreign Involvement,,and War Crimes.. having already presented Evidence to the UN.

Ukraine  Nazis are only winning in game channel chat.

----------


## 69360

I've noticed a change in western media reporting lately. They are starting admit Russia is winning.

----------


## oyarde

> So my thoughts here are that there's nothing to get for Putin from Ukraine apart from misery. However, what the West is doing is destroying itself economically in response... I'm paying almost double for gas now, everything else is up 15-20% but wages are obviously not tracking that. The East still has little difficulty with Russia. 
> 
> It's quite simple, you win battles by killing more of the enemy than they kill of you. You win wars by influencing the means of production of whomever you are fighting until they no longer want to play. Unfortunately Russia is used to a lot of hardship, so they are good at this. That's how I see it. It's a meat grinder, but of a different sort.


What I'm paying for gas here in Southern Indiana is the direct result of democrats and has nothing to do with Ukraine. Is he winning ? From what I can see probably not. I'll base that on the cost they have pd for what they have gotten and assume they are not winners simply by not already having won what they wanted by now . Will he win ? Maybe , maybe not .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> If by western response you mean giving tens of billions of dollars to weapons manufacturers, then yes.


That and economic sanctions which arguably hurt us more than Russia.




> Behind the scenes, Putin is the best of buddies with The Hague, London and Washington.
> This is a deliberate attempt to cause hyperinflation to implement the Great Reset, with the help of WEF young global leader Putin.


I doubt that Putin is a fan of that but I'll allow you to entertain the thought.




> Remember Putin coming to the Heineken House during the Winter Olympics to show his respect to prins pils or Putin's daughter living in the Netherlands (close to the Hague)?


Being friends on a personal level is a form of diplomacy. It does not mean anything. Maybe our King has a reasonable relationship with Putin on a personal level, IDK, that doesn't mean anything for the world of diplomacy though, it's only a foothold. Similar to his daughter living in the Netherlands, what does it matter. 




> Of course we all have to pay, and this doesn't mean that Ukrainians are better off with Chabad buddy Putin then with WEF global leader Zelensky.
> A couple of days ago I read the news that the Kingdom of the Netherlands imports much less products from Russia but pays about the same amount of money for it...


Very probable. Similarly, sanctions on business do not stop business, reduce them maybe... But as long as there are countries that do not have these sanctions, lots of trade will flow through these countries. I won't name any countries but I expect them to be in the Middle East. It just means goods are still available but at higher logistical cost and a markup from a middleman.




> I never had any doubt Putin would win. By win I mean completing his stated goals of securing Donbass and Crimea and destroying the neo-nazis.


I'm just going to call the start of WW3 then. Donbass and Crimea may look like an end point and I think that may be the intention. However, the added side effect of the Western response might be all too profitable for Putin. Russia is a proud country that is not ashamed of its hardships. Maybe not all the people agree with that but I have met plenty of Russians in my life and I can generally get along as I understand they see the world differently. The one thing I'm sure about is that Russia or Putin is not looking to take over the world, just to re-align the power base. 

It's a response to the EU in a way.. The EU says it needs to become stronger, wants to form an army and everything... The reason they give is Russia mostly, so why exactly should we be surprised. My point from this topic however is that 'the West' is too stupid to have any kind of real strategy in all of this as that's not how the system works. 




> What I'm paying for gas here in Southern Indiana is the direct result of democrats and has nothing to do with Ukraine. Is he winning ? From what I can see probably not. I'll base that on the cost they have pd for what they have gotten and assume they are not winners simply by not already having won what they wanted by now . Will he win ? Maybe , maybe not .


It's a worldwide market but local events of course change things as well. I am for sure paying almost double for fuel that I paid a year and half ago, and it's because of Ukraine for the most part... (I drive a diesel but it's the same story there, even worse really)

----------


## Firestarter

> I doubt that Putin is a fan of that but I'll allow you to entertain the thought.
> 
> Being friends on a personal level is a form of diplomacy. It does not mean anything. Maybe our King has a reasonable relationship with Putin on a personal level, IDK, *that doesn't mean anything for the world of diplomacy* though, it's only a foothold. Similar to his daughter living in the Netherlands, what does it matter.


Yes of course it matters.
Putin was installed by the same Cabal - the European Carolingian nobility - that controls the world, often using their "Hoffjude" to do their dirty work....


Tevfik Arif was/is associated with Trump, Erdogan, Kazakhstan and Putin, and while not a "Jew" very close to the Chabad. One of Arif’s companies (that were heavily involved in money laundering) was Rixos with links to Viktor Pinchuk’s business partner Rinat Akhmetov...

Musa Bazhaev, head of Alliance Group in Russia, was on Arif's Savarona boat with the prostitutes, and is close to both Alexander Mashkevitch and Vladimir Putin.
See Musa Bazhaev with Putin.


See from left to right: Bazhaev, Alexander Mashkevitch, and Tevfik Arif.



Aras Agalarov was “Putin’s Builder”, who was hired to construct the 2012 Asian-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit in Vladivostok. Later in 2013, Putin would award Agalarov the “Order of Honour of the Russian Federation” medal.
Aras' son, Emin Agalarov, married the daughter of the president of Azerbaijan, Leyla Aliyeva. Emin was allowed to do a performance at the Moscow Miss Universe show.
See Rotem Rosen, Aras Agalarov, the Donald and Alex Sapir in Moscow, 2013.



See the picture at the US Open (clockwise from top left): Michael Kives, Wendi Deng (Rupert Murdoch's ex-wife), unknown guest, John Hess, Princess Beatrice, Karlie Kloss (now Jared's sister-in-law), Dasha Zhukova (estranged or ex wife of Putin oligarch, Chabad-Lubavitcher Roman Abramovich, the close friend of Nat Rothschild), David Geffen (Clinton friend), Michael Hess, Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner.



See Eric Trump, Tevfik Arif, Donald Trump Jr., Ivanka Trump, Donald Trump, Tamir Sapir, Alex Sapir, Julius Schwarz and Zina Sapir at Trump Soho Construction Site, 19 September 2007.

Putin-Erdogan-Trump-and the Chabad

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Enjoys Windfall Energy Profits Amid War In Ukraine
https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ar-in-ukraine/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Considering Russia is a superpower, I see no rhyme or reason that they shouldn't be able to win the war.

----------


## Swordsmyth

European Shipping Companies Continue To Profit In Deals With Russia

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...s-with-russia/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Stops Noble Gas Export To The West – More Semiconductor Woes

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...onductor-woes/


The US Is Encouraging The Purchase Of Russian Fertilizer

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...an-fertilizer/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Germany To Ration Gas As Russia Cuts Supply

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...a-cuts-supply/

----------


## merkelstan

It was a pleasure to read your informed and thoughtfull comments, and special thanks to Swordsmyth for bringing so many pieces of relevant info to the discussion (as usual).
[EDIT]
Oh ya, I do have a good link.  https://www.theamericanconservative....ies-come-home/
General MacGregor thinks New Khazaria's troops are not going to drive Russia out of the seperatist regions.

What is looking dire is the fevered demons running our governments trying to pull other nations into the conflict now.  UK puppets are now howling about engaging British troops against Russia for the long haul.

I do hope these traitors to our countries can be stopped, and that I have been sufficiently judicious in my choice of words.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Beats Saudi Arabia, Becomes #1 Oil Supplier To China

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...lier-to-china/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Switzerland Now Imports Russian Gold

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-russian-gold/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Canada Looking To Help Russian Gas Flow

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...sian-gas-flow/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Germany Activates “Alarm” Phase Of Gas Emergency Plan

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...mergency-plan/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Another own goal by the west:

       G-7 Nations Ban Russian Gold
https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-russian-gold/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Public Sentiment Opposes Russia Sanctions, If Inflation Is Involved.

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...n-is-involved/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia To Expropriate Sakhalin-2 Gas And Oil Project From Foreign Interests

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ign-interests/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Canada To Return Nord Stream Turbines

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ream-turbines/

----------


## Swordsmyth

As Gas Supplies Tighten In Europe, Manufacturers Brace For The Worst

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...for-the-worst/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Fines Google For Illegal Content

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...legal-content/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia To Resume Nord Stream Flow At 20% Pending Part Return

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...g-part-return/

----------


## vita3

> Russia To Resume Nord Stream Flow At 20% Pending Part Return
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...g-part-return/



Who runs this website, your always referencing?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Who runs this website, your always referencing?


A friend using a fake name to protect his identity.

Why do you care?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russian Regulator Punishes Wikipedia For Misinformation

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...isinformation/


Ukraine Announces It Has Sold Seven Times As Much Gold As Its National Reserves

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...onal-reserves/

----------


## vita3

> A friend using a fake name to protect his identity.
> 
> Why do you care?


Odd that you post that site over & over & over

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Odd that you post that site over & over & over


I find it a good source of news.
And I like linking to a friend instead of the MSM.

----------


## vita3

> I find it a good source of news.
> And I like linking to a friend instead of the MSM.


Ok tanks

----------


## Swordsmyth

European Union Looks To Have All Members Cut Gas Usage 15%
https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-gas-usage-15/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Biden Administration Continues Efforts To Price-Cap Russian Crude

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...russian-crude/

----------


## ClaytonB

> Biden Administration Continues Efforts To Price-Cap Russian Crude
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...russian-crude/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Will Cut Current Nord Stream Gas Flow 50%, to 20% of Capacity, Effective July 27th

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ive-july-27th/



German Government Bails Out Energy Company Uniper For $15 Billion

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...or-15-billion/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Coal Sees A Global Comeback
https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...obal-comeback/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Says Sanctions Prevent It From Accepting Gas Turbine

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...g-gas-turbine/



As Russian Sanctions Tighten Energy Supplies, Coal Comes To Life

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...comes-to-life/

----------


## Snowball

Russia prepares to break all diplomatic ties with the U.S. if it is designated State Sponsor of Terrorism. 

"Such use of their own legislation, contrary to international law, may be seen by senators and congressmen as a terrible punishment that can force Russia to live according to the rules-based world order invented by the United States. *They are naive*. At the same time, it is forgotten that any action is met with reaction, and the logical result of such a step *may end of diplomatic relations*, after which Washington risks *finally crossing the point of no return* with all the *logical consequences*," Zakharova told a briefing.

https://sputniknews.com/20220802/for...098029224.html

S.Res.623 - A resolution calling on the Secretary of State to designate the Russian Federation as a state sponsor of terrorism.

07/27/2022 Resolution agreed to in Senate with an amendment and an amended preamble by Voice Vote
https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-...ew=closed#tabs

H.Res.1113 - Calling on the Secretary of State to designate the Russian Federation as a state sponsor of terrorism.

Pelosi pushes Biden to label Russia as terror sponsor  or Congress will: report
https://nypost.com/2022/07/21/pelosi...congress-will/

------------

Finland and Sweden get Congressional approval to enter NATO. 
Senate:
yea: all except below
nay: Hawley (R) MO 
present: Paul (R) KY
not voting: Cornyn (R) TX, Leahy (D) VT, Merkley (D) OR
https://www.senate.gov/legislative/L...7_2_00282.html

House Roll Call: 
yea: 394
nay: 18
present: 0
not voting: 19
https://clerk.house.gov/Votes/2022364

----------


## Swordsmyth

OPEC+ Raises Output A Meager 100,000 bpd

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...er-100000-bpd/



German Giant BASF To Reduce Ammonia Production Due To Gas Shortage

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-gas-shortage/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Limits Access To Its Markets To Prevent Traders In “Unfriendly” Countries From Trading

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-from-trading/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ukraine Shuts Down Russian Oil Flows To Europe Through Druzhba Pipeline

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...zhba-pipeline/


Britain’s Emergency Gas Shortage Plan Entails Controlled Blackouts

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...led-blackouts/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Gazprom Predicts European Gas Prices To Nearly Double In Winter To $4,000 Per 1,000 Cubic Meters

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-cubic-meters/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Russia Thrives Under Sanctions As Oil Earnings Up 38%*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...arnings-up-38/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Russia To Halt Nord Stream Flows Three Days For Maintenance*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...r-maintenance/

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> *Russia To Halt Nord Stream Flows Three Days For Maintenance*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...r-maintenance/

----------


## Snowball

#Crimea

Russia will be taking the kid gloves off this week.

Hundreds of thousands of Ukrainians will die.

Zelensky is a dead man.

Oh well.

----------


## acptulsa

> Zelensky is a dead man.


I'm sure the Russians want him alive.  If he does turn up dead, that's the CIA.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Zelensky can't die just yet.  He needs to live long enough to see himself become Time Magazine's Person of the Year.

----------


## TheTexan

> Zelensky can't die just yet.  He needs to live long enough to see himself become Time Magazine's Person of the Year.


Seems likely LOL

----------


## Snowball

Once the investigation into the attempted murder of Aleksandr Dugin, and the successful murder of his daughter, Daria, is complete, Russia may officially announce the Ukrainian government as a terrorist regime. The assassination dovetails with the Ukrainian attacks on the Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant, drone and "sabotage" operations against Crimea, and findings of the MOD against American bioterror labs which operated in Ukraine.

The announcement/designation is likely being managed to coincide with the complete encirclement of Ukraine's remaining military divisions. For the sake of civilians, Ukrainian troops, and of course Russian/DPR forces that are currently working to disable land mines, breaking the chain-of-command will allow the Ukrainian troops to surrender, saving many lives. This is why an official policy, no longer only hinted at by Lavrov, to destroy the Ukrainian leadership (Zelensky) would help the situation, and the official announcement of Zelensky being a terrorist will allow Russia to assassinate him and his cortege with legal backing. The strikes would likely be done by the MiGs or Tupolev 22's, that are now on high-alert in Kaliningrad. They have already been tested 3 times in Ukraine as a show run, yielding perfect results. All military experts agree that the Kinzhal payloads are unstoppable. 

Warhead Nuclear (100–500 kT) or HE fragmentation
Warhead weight up to 500 kg (1,100 lb)[4]
Flight ceiling 20 km (66,000 ft)[4]
Maximum speed Mach 10 – Mach 12 (12,300–14,700 km/h; 7,610–9,130 mph; 3.40–4.08 km/s
*Accuracy    1 m* (3 ft)[4][
Launch platform MiG-31K, Tu-22M3M (4 missiles), Su-57
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kh-47M2_Kinzhal

Russia Says It Has Deployed Kinzhal Hypersonic Missile Three Times in Ukraine
https://www.usnews.com/news/world/ar...mes-in-ukraine

MiG-31 jets with Kinzhal missiles go on combat alert in Russia’s westernmost region
"MiG-31I aircraft with Kinzhal airborne hypersonic systems will be on round-the-clock combat alert at the Chkalovsk airfield," the Defense Ministry reported.
https://tass.com/defense/1495285

----------


## Snowball

https://arktos.com/

----------


## oyarde

Lets try and stay pn track here . Te original question is are the russians winning ? If so I've failed to see it .

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Ukraine Shuts Down Russian Oil Flows To Europe Through Druzhba Pipeline
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...zhba-pipeline/
> 
> 
> Britains Emergency Gas Shortage Plan Entails Controlled Blackouts
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...led-blackouts/


Is Britian to busy War Mongering with Russia with its Hawks who think that they will have no issues with the Russian oil and gas supplies?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Lets try and stay pn track here . Te original question is are the russians winning ? If so I've failed to see it .


For six months on CNN, other MSM outlets i was told that Ukraine was winning yet i failed to see exactly what Ukraine was winning on the ground.

----------


## oyarde

Lets try and stay on track here . The original question is are the russians winning ? If so I've failed to see it .

----------


## vita3

Gaining Coastal BlackSea towns is certainly a sign of winning 

Ukraine resistance is impressive & West support is extremely strong 

Starting to think Russia may not take Odessa due to heavy costs

----------


## TheTexan

> Lets try and stay on track here . The original question is are the russians winning ? If so I've failed to see it .


If the southfront maps are any indication, Russia's advancements have certainly stalled and in some areas (North Ukraine) they have lost territory.

https://southfront.org/map-of-milita...-to-july-2022/

The territory gained from July 21 to Aug 21 is exceedingly small:

(July 21) https://s2.cdnstatic.space/wp-conten...kraine_map.jpg
(August 21) https://s2.cdnstatic.space/wp-conten...kraine_map.jpg

----------


## TheTexan

Russia still pretty obviously going to win but I do think they're gonna have to take the kid gloves off to do it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Lets try and stay pn track here . Te original question is are the russians winning ? If so I've failed to see it .


They are.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If the southfront maps are any indication, Russia's advancements have certainly stalled and in some areas (North Ukraine) they have lost territory.
> 
> https://southfront.org/map-of-milita...-to-july-2022/
> 
> The territory gained from July 21 to Aug 21 is exceedingly small:
> 
> (July 21) https://s2.cdnstatic.space/wp-conten...kraine_map.jpg
> (August 21) https://s2.cdnstatic.space/wp-conten...kraine_map.jpg


Yeah, but they are spending the time destroying the Ukrainian military.
The vaunted counterattack in the south is not possible and that is why it hasn't happened.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Gaining Coastal BlackSea towns is certainly a sign of winning 
> 
> Ukraine resistance is impressive & West support is extremely strong 
> 
> Starting to think Russia may not take Odessa due to heavy costs


Ukraine is about to shatter and western support is already drying up.
Russia will take whatever parts of Ukraine it wants.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Natural Gas Supplies Tighten As Winter Approaches*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...er-approaches/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Russia Continues To Stockpile Forex Reserves*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...orex-reserves/

----------


## Snowball

> Lets try and stay on track here . The original question is are the russians winning ? If so I've failed to see it .


Sounds like your sources are liars. all the Western establishment media is fake. The few which aren't fake 
like OANN are not allowed on cable tv anymore.

Not only is Russia "winning" but they've always been winning, and the moments of their restraint 
were intentional on their part. Ukraine never had a chance. I can't believe how many ppl actually think they ever did. 

Try Alexander Mercouris, or Military Summary, Alex Christoforou, The New Atlas channels on YT. 
Websites like Southfront, Moon of Alabama, Sputnik, RT

Russia's FSB: Ukrainian Special Services Behind Murder of Daria Dugina
https://sputniknews.com/20220822/rus...099854294.html

----------


## vita3

Ukraine had 2nd most powerful military in Europe (counting Turkey #1)

They are still holding the line in Donbass area, although this will change

Russia will get sh*t blown up & be sabotaged if they expand to areas where locals prefer Ukrainian rule

Waiting for any substantive D or  R to call for peaceful  negotiations.

Miltary industrial Complex seems to own all of them & their messaging

----------


## Snowball

> Ukraine had 2nd most powerful military in Europe (counting Turkey #1)
> 
> They are still holding the line in Donbass area, although this will change
> 
> Russia will get sh*t blown up & be sabotaged if they expand to areas where locals prefer Ukrainian rule
> 
> Waiting for any substantive D or  R to call for peaceful  negotiations.
> 
> Miltary industrial Complex seems to own all of them & their messaging


How could anyone believe Ukraine had the second most powerful military in Europe, or even that Turkey is #1? 

So many people just don't seem to know anything about these matters. 

The most powerful European nation by a country mile is France. It's UK and France if the UK is counted as part of Europe. 
Why would Turkey be counted as Europe ? France could wipe out Turkey in a matter of 1 day if it wanted to.

----------


## Invisible Man

> Why would Turkey be counted as Europe ?


Why wouldn't it be?

My question is why would Russia *not* be counted as Europe?

----------


## vita3

Snowball,

How many fighting troops does  Ukraine have compared to Frenchies?

Tanks? artillery pieces?

----------


## vita3

France could wipe out Turkey in a matter of 1 day if it wanted to.

Delusional.

Turkey is currently waging war with its proxies in Syria, Libya & who knows where  else 

They are very strong militarily  & in action 

Thats exactly why they are involved in the Ukrainian negotiation table & France & UK are sidelined

----------


## sparebulb

UKROPS have fortified layers of offensive and defensive positions throughout the east around LPR/DPR.

It takes time to root them out and take it apart without taking high casualties.

Russia is about to complete this and it will be a fast-moving collapse for UKR if they try to retreat to the west.

As far as being stalled, Russia has taken Nikolaev in the southwest without much fuss.

Russia will not attack Odessa unless forced to.

With that being said, UKR's handlers (US, NATO) have been provoking RU to do something rash.  They have resisted it thus far, but the murder of Dugin's daughter might cause them to bring on the lightning.

----------


## Marenco

> Russia still pretty obviously going to win but I do think they're gonna have to *take the kid gloves off to do it.*


I'm surprised they haven't done that by now.

----------


## Snowball

> I'm surprised they haven't done that by now.


I"m not. Things have picked up, but Russia prefers to avoid civlian casualties, even to avoid Ukrainian conscript casualties, as much as possible while still advancing the operation. The Ukraine will be theirs, so the less they destroy and the less permanent hate they create, the better.

----------


## Snowball

https://www.globalfirepower.com/coun...ing-europe.php

----------


## vita3

Exactly 

Note how many more tanks & artillery pieces Ukraine has compared to Frenchies 

Busy as bees since 2014

----------


## vita3

2,600 Ukraine tanks compared to 216 Frenchies!

----------


## vita3

Ukraine Self Propelled Artillery & Towed Artillery    3,107

Frenchies Self Propelled Artillery & Towed               214

These statistics  are from your own source "snow"

Let's hope you learned something today.

----------


## acptulsa

> Exactly 
> 
> Note how many more tanks & artillery pieces Ukraine has compared to Frenchies 
> 
> Busy as bees since 2014


They have been?  Or we have been?  Because I could have sworn those all came with a ribbon and bow, and a tag that said, with love from the U.S. taxpayers.

----------


## vita3

acptulsa, Rand Paul asking for inspector general in Ukraine following our tax payers krazy handouts is genius common sense

----------


## acptulsa

> acptulsa, Rand Paul asking for inspector general in Ukraine following our tax payers krazy handouts is genius common sense


If only common sense played in Peoria.

----------


## Snowball

> 2,600 Ukraine tanks compared to 216 Frenchies!


TANKS. LOL. 

This is 2022. How is France supposed to use TANKS? C'mon Man.

----------


## vita3

2022 tanks & Artillery volleys are not only in play, but the deciding factor in Ukraine War.

----------


## sparebulb

> 2022 tanks & Artillery volleys are not only in play, but the deciding factor in Ukraine War.


Correct.

Russia learned a lesson in Afghanistan that we never learn.

They aren't going to settle for indiscriminate aerial bombing and using disgruntled locals to do the fighting on the ground while conducting patrols from large "green zones" equipped with swimming pools and Burger Kings like we do.

Russia is aiming on winning the eventual peace in this one.

A peace without a never-ending insurgency and failure.

----------


## Swordsmyth

France’s Economy Is Contracting, According To S&P Data

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ng-to-sp-data/


Firewood Sales To Increase 20% In The UK For Winter Heat

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...r-winter-heat/


China Continues To Buy Russian Crude

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...russian-crude/

----------


## Snowball

> Correct.
> 
> Russia learned a lesson in Afghanistan that we never learn.
> 
> They aren't going to settle for indiscriminate aerial bombing and using disgruntled locals to do the fighting on the ground while conducting patrols from large "green zones" equipped with swimming pools and Burger Kings like we do.
> 
> Russia is aiming on winning the eventual peace in this one.
> 
> A peace without a never-ending insurgency and failure.


yes, and this was actually stated by Shoigu. 

https://sputniknews.com/20220824/sho...099931363.html

----------


## sparebulb

> yes, and this was actually stated by Shoigu. 
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/20220824/sho...099931363.html


I have way more faith in Shoigu's integrity than anyone in our military leadership.

----------


## TheTexan

Makes sense to hold position for now.  Why advance, when the enemy can come to you, offering itself up for easy liquidation.

To the last Ukrainian it would seem.

----------


## Invisible Man

> To the last Ukrainian it would seem.


Ukraine is like the little kid in Breaking Bad who got sent to kill a drug dealer by a rival gang and got himself killed. And US and NATO are like that rival gang that sent him to do it.

----------


## oyarde

> Sounds like your sources are liars. all the Western establishment media is fake. The few which aren't fake 
> like OANN are not allowed on cable tv anymore.
> 
> Not only is Russia "winning" but they've always been winning, and the moments of their restraint 
> were intentional on their part. Ukraine never had a chance. I can't believe how many ppl actually think they ever did. 
> 
> Try Alexander Mercouris, or Military Summary, Alex Christoforou, The New Atlas channels on YT. 
> Websites like Southfront, Moon of Alabama, Sputnik, RT
> 
> ...


I havnt really bothered to check any sources . I'm an old soldier .I find defensive positions boring. All I can say is looking at the various maps put up by varios agencies they all look fairly similar which means they might even be mostly correct. If they are and you consider the length of time the russians have in this and the resources theyve put in there is no way to ever spin that as winning as defined by me so thats about all there is to it.

----------


## TheTexan

> If they are and you consider the length of time the russians have in this and the resources theyve put in there is no way to ever spin that as winning as defined by me so thats about all there is to it.


Western media likes to portray Russia as spending so much on this war, running out of bombs, etc.

But it is not true.

Only a very small fraction of Russian's forces (roughly 10%) are committed to the operation.

And the territory they have secured so far, is plenty to justify those resources.  LPR is fully liberated (one of the initial goals of the operation) and DPR is about halfway liberated.

----------


## oyarde

> Western media likes to portray Russia as spending so much on this war, running out of bombs, etc.
> 
> But it is not true.
> 
> Only a very small fraction of Russian's forces (roughly 10%) are committed to the operation.
> 
> And the territory they have secured so far, is plenty to justify those resources.  LPR is fully liberated (one of the initial goals of the operation) and DPR is about halfway liberated.


If thats all they wanted they shouldve hired me . Thinking I couldve pulled it off in three days so I wouldve quoted 6. The fact I wasnt even asked makes it clear they are not serious about winning

----------


## TheTexan

> If thats all they wanted they shouldve hired me . Thinking I couldve pulled it off in three days so I wouldve quoted 6. The fact I wasnt even asked makes it clear tey are not serious about winning


Well, they have to at least give Ukraine a sporting chance,

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I havnt really bothered to check any sources . I'm an old soldier .I find defensive positions boring. All I can say is looking at the various maps put up by varios agencies they all look fairly similar which means they might even be mostly correct. If they are and you consider the length of time the russians have in this and the resources theyve put in there is no way to ever spin that as winning as defined by me so thats about all there is to it.


If you read the relevant thread at Timelessauthors you will find that Russia is making progress in spite of the heavy fortifications Ukraine has in the current areas of fighting and that they are liquidating the Ukrainian armed forces.
They will soon break through on several fonts and make rapid progress again.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Turkey Doubles Russian Oil Imports

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...n-oil-imports/


German Consumer’s Savings Eaten By Inflation

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-by-inflation/


UK Energy Costs To Soar Next Year

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...oar-next-year/


https://twitter.com/snekotron/status...48159157538816
 Dr.Snekotron (@snekotron)
In a twist I didn’t expect this early, the US military is starting to withdraw equipment in active service to send to Ukraine.

----------


## TheTexan

> They will soon break through on several fonts and make rapid progress again.


If for no other reason Ukraine literally runs out of troops.  Or rather, runs out of conscripted civilian fodder.  Any trained "troops" they had were liquidated long ago.

----------


## Swordsmyth

British Energy Bills Set To Skyrocket 300% This Winter

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...0-this-winter/


Russia And Iran Joining To Form OPEC-like Cartel For Gas

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...artel-for-gas/


UBS Reports Eurozone Already In Recession

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-in-recession/

----------


## acptulsa

> If you read the relevant thread at Timelessauthors...





> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...n-oil-imports/
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-by-inflation/
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...oar-next-year/





> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...0-this-winter/
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...artel-for-gas/
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-in-recession/


Spambot.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Spambot.


LOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

Natural Gas Shortage May Produce Toilet Paper Shortage In Germany

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ge-in-germany/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bulgaria Seeks To Restart Russian Gas Deliveries

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...as-deliveries/


Ukrainian Central Bank Is Printing Money

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...rinting-money/


Switzerland Looks To Cut Natural Gas Usage 15% In Winter

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-15-in-winter/

----------


## pcosmar

> Well, they have to at least give Ukraine a sporting chance,


They can stop that..

seriously,,and honestly

How Phucking Stupid do you have to be to fire on a Nuclear Facility?

and the piano playing dick is trying to Justify it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Electricity Prices In France And Germany To Produce Unrest Which Will Make Lockdown Protests Look Like “A Children’s Birthday Party”*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...irthday-party/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Coca Cola To Continue Operations In Russia

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ons-in-russia/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russian Export Of Diamonds Returns To Near Pre-Sanctions Levels

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ctions-levels/


Goldman Sachs Sees British Inflation Hitting 22% Due To Energy

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...due-to-energy/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Economist Predicts “Mass Impoverishment” In Europe If Energy Prices Not Addressed

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...not-addressed/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Exxon To Sue To Exit Russian Project, Gazprom Has Record Profits

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ecord-profits/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Gazprom Announces Complete Shutdown Of Nord Stream 1 Pipeline Due To Turbine Failure

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...rbine-failure/

----------


## vita3

Zs biggest backer got caught money laundering & buying massive properties in America 

Why isnt he in jail & why would we give Ukraine anything @ this point?

https://www.clevescene.com/news/how-...eland-30670155

----------


## Swordsmyth

As Europe Fills Storage, The EU Still Requires Consumption Cuts To Get Through Winter

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...hrough-winter/


G7 Imposes Russian Oil Price Caps

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...il-price-caps/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*EU Countries Ask For Exemptions From Russian Sanctions*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ian-sanctions/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Moscow Says No More Nord Stream 1 Gas Until Sanctions Are Lifted

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ns-are-lifted/

----------


## Snowball

The thousands they recently sent from UK to Ukraine are all dead, wounded or soon to be already. 

Therefore, their answer is to create more deaths. These are new links, under 24 hours.

Ukraine war: UK to expand programme to train 'citizen soldiers'

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world...99/ar-AA11tVm3

Britain to train tens of thousands of Ukrainian soldiers - Sky News

https://www.ukrinform.net/rubric-ato...-sky-news.html

----------


## vita3

Numbers that are going into this offensive is mind blowing, could be about 50,000 troops 

Starting to think Russia may be unable to take Odessa

----------


## TheTexan

> Numbers that are going into this offensive is mind blowing, could be about 50,000 troops 
> 
> Starting to think Russia may be unable to take Odessa


I dunno about that.  At some point, I don't know when, Ukraine is going to run out of conscripts.  At that point Russia will have free reign over whatever parts of Ukraine that it wants to take.

----------


## 69360

> Numbers that are going into this offensive is mind blowing, could be about 50,000 troops 
> 
> Starting to think Russia may be unable to take Odessa


50,000 conscripted poorly trained troops are just going to get themselves killed.

----------


## pcosmar

> 50,000 conscripted poorly trained troops are just going to get themselves killed.


The poorly trained idiots fired on a Nuclear Power-plant.

and the Comedian in Chief insisted they continue.

They have been making targets of themselves since.

----------


## vita3

> 50,000 conscripted poorly trained troops are just going to get themselves killed.


How dare you say that.  Their absolutely the best US Taxpayers can pay for  in 3 months!

----------


## 69360

> How dare you say that.  Their absolutely the best US Taxpayers can pay for  in 3 months!


Somebody should do a breakdown of how much per soldier Ukraine is costing us. With somewhat small size of their military and the high amount of aid being sent, I bet it's ridiculous.

----------


## TheTexan

Lemmings to the slaughter

https://t.me/asbmil/4821

----------


## TheTexan

Looks like Ukraine is running low on tanks to get destroyed

Sep 6 combat update from ASBMil

-----

Ukrainians are getting smashed in the Kherson direction. No new tanks in the Ingulets direction either, they are now sending tin can APCs straight into the meat grinder. 

Battles continue in the Andreevsky sector of the front in the Nikolaev-Kryvyi Rih area. 

According to Rybar’s info, during the night and early morning, the Armed Forces of Ukraine transferred reinforcements to the southern coast, trying to expand the bridgehead. And if the Armed Forces of Ukraine did not manage to advance further than Sukhoi Stavok, today their efforts would be concentrated on the direction of Belogorka. 

In the first half of the day, the Russian Aerospace Forces put out of action all three crossings that were functioning today. Artillery fire prevented the pontoon-bridge crews of the Armed Forces of Ukraine from building a new crossing.

To the south-east of Bereznegovatoy in a forest plantation, the reserves of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which were planned to be transferred to the south, were destroyed by Smerch MLRS.

In the village of Krasnopolye, two Ukrainian self-propelled guns were put out of action. By the evening, the Armed Forces of Ukraine transferred two 152 mm Giacint-B guns and one American 155 mm M777 howitzer to Bereznegovatoye.

Infantry of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, having crossed Ingulets at night, dispersed along the Plotnitsky tract and began advancing towards Belogorka from the north-west. Around 13.00 Moscow time, the offensive was thwarted: Russian bombers destroyed the enemy grouping on the northwestern outskirts of the village. Massive losses were reported by multiple channels. 


In the area of     Sukhoi Stavka and Andreevka, the Russian Armed Forces continue to destroy scattered enemy groups with artillery fire and air strikes strikes of the Russian Aerospace Forces.

On the northern bank of the Ingulets, there are still reserves of manpower and equipment of the Ukrainian Armed Forces. There are no more new tanks: basically, they are throwing BMP-1s and lightly armored vehicles of Western production.

https://t.me/asbmil/4830

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russian Bank, Under Sanctions, Bypasses Swift

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ypasses-swift/


Bloomberg Reports Germany Will Enter Recession Due To Energy Prices

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...energy-prices/

----------


## Swordsmyth

EU Proposes A Price Cap On US LNG Imports

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...s-lng-imports/

----------


## Swordsmyth

World’s Biggest Exporter Of LNG Says Supplies Will Be Tight

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...will-be-tight/

----------


## vita3

Ukraine & NATO making 2 large counter-attacks caught me by surprise 

All those $$$ Billions from  Congress is funding a pretty massive military operation 

Probably more than 50,000 new  soldiers entered battlefield  last 3 weeks

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ukraine & NATO making 2 large counter-attacks caught me by surprise 
> 
> All those $$$ Billions from  Congress is funding a pretty massive military operation 
> 
> Probably more than 50,000 new  soldiers entered battlefield  last 3 weeks


One failed, the other succeeded after meeting little resistance.
Watch for Russia's next moves.

----------


## TheTexan

> One failed, the other succeeded after meeting little resistance.
> Watch for Russia's next moves.


Yea, Russia gave up pretty much the entire Kharkov region without a fight.

Time will tell if that was a massive blunder or not.

Any "pro-Russian" civilians in the towns they vacated are in for harsh retribution.

----------


## acptulsa

> Russia Enjoys Windfall Energy Profits Amid War In Ukraine
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ar-in-ukraine/





> European Shipping Companies Continue To Profit In Deals With Russia
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...s-with-russia/





> Russia Stops Noble Gas Export To The West – More Semiconductor Woes
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...onductor-woes/
> 
> 
> The US Is Encouraging The Purchase Of Russian Fertilizer
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...an-fertilizer/





> Germany To Ration Gas As Russia Cuts Supply
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...a-cuts-supply/





> Russia Beats Saudi Arabia, Becomes #1 Oil Supplier To China
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...lier-to-china/





> Switzerland Now Imports Russian Gold
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-russian-gold/





> Canada Looking To Help Russian Gas Flow
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...sian-gas-flow/





> Germany Activates “Alarm” Phase Of Gas Emergency Plan
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...mergency-plan/





> Another own goal by the west:
> 
>        G-7 Nations Ban Russian Gold
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-russian-gold/





> Public Sentiment Opposes Russia Sanctions, If Inflation Is Involved.
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...n-is-involved/





> Russia To Expropriate Sakhalin-2 Gas And Oil Project From Foreign Interests
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ign-interests/





> Canada To Return Nord Stream Turbines
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ream-turbines/





> As Gas Supplies Tighten In Europe, Manufacturers Brace For The Worst
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...for-the-worst/





> Russia Fines Google For Illegal Content
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...legal-content/





> Russia To Resume Nord Stream Flow At 20% Pending Part Return
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...g-part-return/





> Russian Regulator Punishes Wikipedia For Misinformation
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...isinformation/
> 
> 
> Ukraine Announces It Has Sold Seven Times As Much Gold As Its National Reserves
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...onal-reserves/





> European Union Looks To Have All Members Cut Gas Usage 15%
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-gas-usage-15/





> Biden Administration Continues Efforts To Price-Cap Russian Crude
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...russian-crude/





> Russia Will Cut Current Nord Stream Gas Flow 50%, to 20% of Capacity, Effective July 27th
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ive-july-27th/
> 
> 
> 
> German Government Bails Out Energy Company Uniper For $15 Billion
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...or-15-billion/





> Coal Sees A Global Comeback
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...obal-comeback/





> Russia Says Sanctions Prevent It From Accepting Gas Turbine
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...g-gas-turbine/
> 
> 
> 
> As Russian Sanctions Tighten Energy Supplies, Coal Comes To Life
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...comes-to-life/





> OPEC+ Raises Output A Meager 100,000 bpd
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...er-100000-bpd/
> 
> 
> 
> German Giant BASF To Reduce Ammonia Production Due To Gas Shortage
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-gas-shortage/





> Russia Limits Access To Its Markets To Prevent Traders In “Unfriendly” Countries From Trading
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-from-trading/





> Ukraine Shuts Down Russian Oil Flows To Europe Through Druzhba Pipeline
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...zhba-pipeline/
> 
> 
> Britain’s Emergency Gas Shortage Plan Entails Controlled Blackouts
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...led-blackouts/





> Gazprom Predicts European Gas Prices To Nearly Double In Winter To $4,000 Per 1,000 Cubic Meters
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-cubic-meters/





> *Russia Thrives Under Sanctions As Oil Earnings Up 38%*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...arnings-up-38/





> *Russia To Halt Nord Stream Flows Three Days For Maintenance*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...r-maintenance/





> *Natural Gas Supplies Tighten As Winter Approaches*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...er-approaches/





> *Russia Continues To Stockpile Forex Reserves*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...orex-reserves/





> France’s Economy Is Contracting, According To S&P Data
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ng-to-sp-data/
> 
> 
> Firewood Sales To Increase 20% In The UK For Winter Heat
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...r-winter-heat/
> 
> ...





> Turkey Doubles Russian Oil Imports
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...n-oil-imports/
> 
> 
> German Consumer’s Savings Eaten By Inflation
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-by-inflation/
> 
> ...





> British Energy Bills Set To Skyrocket 300% This Winter
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...0-this-winter/
> 
> 
> Russia And Iran Joining To Form OPEC-like Cartel For Gas
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...artel-for-gas/
> 
> ...





> Spambot.





> LOL





> Natural Gas Shortage May Produce Toilet Paper Shortage In Germany
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ge-in-germany/





> Bulgaria Seeks To Restart Russian Gas Deliveries
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...as-deliveries/
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Central Bank Is Printing Money
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...rinting-money/
> 
> ...





> *Electricity Prices In France And Germany To Produce Unrest Which Will Make Lockdown Protests Look Like “A Children’s Birthday Party”*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...irthday-party/





> Coca Cola To Continue Operations In Russia
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ons-in-russia/





> Russian Export Of Diamonds Returns To Near Pre-Sanctions Levels
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ctions-levels/
> 
> 
> Goldman Sachs Sees British Inflation Hitting 22% Due To Energy
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...due-to-energy/





> Economist Predicts “Mass Impoverishment” In Europe If Energy Prices Not Addressed
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...not-addressed/





> Exxon To Sue To Exit Russian Project, Gazprom Has Record Profits
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ecord-profits/





> Gazprom Announces Complete Shutdown Of Nord Stream 1 Pipeline Due To Turbine Failure
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...rbine-failure/





> As Europe Fills Storage, The EU Still Requires Consumption Cuts To Get Through Winter
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...hrough-winter/
> 
> 
> G7 Imposes Russian Oil Price Caps
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...il-price-caps/





> *EU Countries Ask For Exemptions From Russian Sanctions*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ian-sanctions/





> Moscow Says No More Nord Stream 1 Gas Until Sanctions Are Lifted
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ns-are-lifted/





> Russian Bank, Under Sanctions, Bypasses Swift
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ypasses-swift/
> 
> 
> Bloomberg Reports Germany Will Enter Recession Due To Energy Prices
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...energy-prices/





> EU Proposes A Price Cap On US LNG Imports
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...s-lng-imports/





> World’s Biggest Exporter Of LNG Says Supplies Will Be Tight
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...will-be-tight/


 @Bryan, why is it all the other spammers get banned on sight, but this one is allowed to laugh at us and carry on?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> @Bryan, why is it all the other spammers get banned on sight, but this one is allowed to laugh at us and carry on?


 @Bryan, why is he allowed to accuse me of spamming just because I post news links?

----------


## Swordsmyth

US Treasury Publishes Russian Oil Cap Rules

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...oil-cap-rules/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*European Commission Looks Set To Impose A Gas Price Cap On Russia*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...cap-on-russia/

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Yea, Russia gave up pretty much the entire Kharkov region without a fight.
> 
> Time will tell if that was a massive blunder or not.
> 
> Any "pro-Russian" civilians in the towns they vacated are in for harsh retribution.


From what i had read there were thousands of thousands of civilians that was evacuated with the Russians. Whoever is directing the attacks now in Eastern Ukraine where the Russians are at.

Isn't the Ukrainians, likely NATO/US forces.

Russia currently has at least 1.2 Million migrants from Ukraine alone. Which Western MSM accuse Russia of kidnapping yet are completely silent when their Ukrainians are kidnapping or abusing civilians

----------


## Swordsmyth

High Energy Costs May Force Germany To Deindustrialize

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...industrialize/


@ClaytonB nothing to see here, free trade and getting your needs from foreigners had nothing to do with this.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia’s Energy Revenues Continue To Soar

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...tinue-to-soar/

----------


## 69360

MSM- huge counter offensive, turning point in the war. 
Reality- 5 battalions took an area where only several hundred Russian defenders retreated.

Look at a map, Russia is winning this things on their terms. They hold almost the whole eastern border and most of coast. When US funding and weapons dry up Russia will annex half the country.

----------


## vita3

When US funding and weapons dry up Russia will annex half the country.

How many billions have we dedicated to them? It seems endless.. so you think our military industrial complex will stop cold Turkey $$$ with weapons $$$....?

Thats not how they roll 

Uk, 40 Nations,  Japan etc are also supplying training & recruiting...

----------


## 69360

> “When US funding and weapons dry up Russia will annex half the country.”
> 
> How many billions have we dedicated to them? It seems endless.. so you think our military industrial complex will stop cold Turkey $$$ with weapons $$$....?
> 
> That’s not how they roll 
> 
> Uk, 40 Nations,  Japan etc are also supplying training & recruiting...


Of course they will stop. They did in Vietnam, Korea, Iraq and Afghanistan when public opinion turned on them.

----------


## vita3

> Of course they will stop. They did in Vietnam, Korea, Iraq and Afghanistan when public opinion turned on them.


Yep, will it be 20 years, 15 or 10? or more lol

----------


## pcosmar

> Yep, will it be 20 years, 15 or 10? or more lol


Maybe less..
Don't believe what CNN tells you..

----------


## vita3

Pcosmar,

Curious of your unique take.. How many total dead do you think have been killed so far since Russian invasion? Russian & Ukrainian numbers combined..

----------


## TheTexan

> From what i had read there were thousands of thousands of civilians that was evacuated with the Russians. Whoever is directing the attacks now in Eastern Ukraine where the Russians are at.


While some civilians did evacuate, it would seem there were many that did not, and are now being basically hunted down & executed.

Russell Bentley forwards the message below from Oleg Tsarev (Russian-allied Ukrainian politician):

-----------------------------------------

From Oleg Tsarev, a true Patriot and Human Being. He has been right all along, and he IS right, and HAS THE RIGHT to be angry and ashamed at this giant Russian military $#@!up in Kharkov. READ -

Subscribers ask me not to escalate. And I'm blowing up again.
Why am I bringing up this particular topic? Because once again we are abandoning and deceiving people who trusted Russia. They abandoned and deceived some, leaving three regions near Kyiv. Now the same thing happened near Kharkov. And if the most decisive actions are not taken at the front, then after the Kharkiv region there will be Kherson and Zaporozhye, Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

A real punitive operation has been launched on the territory of the Kharkov region. The Ukrainians approached the identification of people who supported Russia very systematically and as harshly as possible: the Kraken group, the police and the SBU were brought into the territory left by the allied forces. A large-scale search has been launched for people who collaborated with the CAA and who trusted Russia. It must be understood that our divisions and administrations left the region so hastily that documents remained on the ground, including lists of employees of some CAAs, lists of enterprises that have already come under the jurisdiction of Russian legislation, lists of state employees who have already come to work under the new government.

They can't leave. The territory is closed, and there is a filtration. Telegram channels ( https://t.me/kolaborantslobo/74 ) have been launched in different municipalities, they are being written about today  ( https://t.me/opsb31/1757 ), where information about our supporters is collected.

I receive reports that there are thousands of detainees, many are shot on the spot. They paint the letter “Z” on the houses of our people so as not to forget to deal with them later.

Contacted a friend. Sits at home, thinks when they will come for him. He is sure they will. He said that two of his friends had already been shot. Right next to the house. Since all exits are blocked, he will try to go into the forest and dig a dugout. Will try to wait.

Today I saw bravura reports ( https://www.mk.ru/politics/2022/09/13/ministr-kravcov.. ) that there were no Russian teachers in the Kharkiv region, but all locals who wanted to go to Russia , helped. But this is not true. Tens of thousands of people who did not have time to leave will fall under persecution.

Perhaps there are no Russian teachers in the Kharkiv region now, but there definitely remained teachers who were retrained ( https://www.mk.ru/social/2022/09/13/v-rossii-rasskaza.. ) in Russian standards in Russia or started working in schools. They write to me that today many of them were detained, and Ukraine demands to change them to Azov. Tell me, is this a reason for joy that instead of Russian teachers, other teachers were arrested ( https://t.me/rusbrief/55900 )? After all, they are all ours.

Many messages from the Kharkiv region ... It's scary for those abandoned by us. And ashamed. It's a shame they couldn't defend. It's a shame that, it turns out, deceived.

Yes, I want to say that I really have been pumping for quite a long time. In 2013, I spoke in the Verkhovna Rada ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up8WqICcels ), saying that the United States was preparing an armed coup in Ukraine, and, as I was later told, spoiled the good relations between Ukraine and the United States. I demanded from Yanukovych to prevent a coup.
At the end of 2013, he called for dispersing the Maidan, saying that there would be a civil war in the country. They didn't believe me.

After 2014, he addressed many cabinets in the Russian Federation, talking about the need to deal with Ukraine seriously and right now, because otherwise Russia will get serious problems in the future.
Since the beginning of the special operation, I have been writing and writing about the need to fight for real, otherwise we will lose Russia.  And every time they told me: “Don’t pump it up” ...

https://t.me/TXDPR/2101

----------


## AngryCanadian

> While some civilians did evacuate, it would seem there were many that did not, and are now being basically hunted down & executed.
> 
> Russell Bentley forwards the message below from Oleg Tsarev (Russian-allied Ukrainian politician):
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> From Oleg Tsarev, a true Patriot and Human Being. He has been right all along, and he IS right, and HAS THE RIGHT to be angry and ashamed at this giant Russian military $#@!up in Kharkov. READ -
> 
> Subscribers ask me not to escalate. And I'm blowing up again.
> ...


The war in Ukraine is far from over.





> Russia will get serious problems in the future


Its what they are hoping for those regime changers... But look at the markets today.

----------


## AngryCanadian

The Markets are falling at least the Dow is..
Concerning signs for winter.

----------


## vita3

Pcosmar,

Curious of your unique take. How many total dead do you think have been killed so far since Russian invasion? Russian & Ukrainian numbers combined..

----------


## 69360

> Yep, will it be 20 years, 15 or 10? or more lol


Not that long. Russia could end this at any time. They are trying to keep it a limited action and not have to rebuild the country after destroying infrastructure. I think if the west keeps up the arms supply too long Putin will have enough of it and just eliminate leadership and knock out civilian infrastructure. It's not like it would be hard to kill Zelensky.

----------


## pcosmar

> Pcosmar,
> 
> Curious of your unique take. How many total dead do you think have been killed so far since Russian invasion? Russian & Ukrainian numbers combined..


No accurate Idea,,

How many Ukrainians were killed in the 8 Years prior to this Police action?

----------


## pcosmar

> Pcosmar,


on a side note,, I had not been following Closely just lately,, Been following 1776RM.

I heard some propaganda so I went looking..

Lights are still on,,where they are Reported NOT.. Cars are driving around.. Commerce continues.

Cars are driving with Lights on at night.. That is not tactical..

but wag that dog some more.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Germany Prepares $67 Billion Bailout For Energy Companies

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...rgy-companies/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not that long. Russia could end this at any time. They are trying to keep it a limited action and not have to rebuild the country after destroying infrastructure. I think if the west keeps up the arms supply too long Putin will have enough of it and just eliminate leadership and knock out civilian infrastructure. It's not like it would be hard to kill Zelensky.


That has begun with the recent strikes on power plants and the dam.
Russia may not go all the way yet but they kicked things up a notch.

----------


## sparebulb

Russia only looses this if they give up.

I'm speculating that there is a hard restriction in limiting the allocated forces for this operation.  It has been reported that the SMO contains only 10% of total existing men and assets.

Russia is all about remembering lessons from the past.

They do not want to be left vulnerable in the remote chance of conflict or attack on every other front.

----------


## Snowball

> Russia only looses this if they give up.
> 
> I'm speculating that there is a hard restriction in limiting the allocated forces for this operation.  It has been reported that the SMO contains only 10% of total existing men and assets.
> 
> Russia is all about remembering lessons from the past.
> 
> They do not want to be left vulnerable in the remote chance of conflict or attack on every other front.


This is correct. Russia knows it is one small step away from real war against the United States. 
Therefore it is going to keep 90%+ of its powder dry while still accomplishing the objective in Ukraine.

----------


## Snowball

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Tuesday welcomed a proposal drawn up by senior Ukrainian officials and a former NATO chief that outlined a plan for security guarantees Kyiv would seek from Western countries.

*The proposal emphasizes Ukraine’s desire to become a NATO member and says that until Kyiv joins the Western military alliance, it needs security guarantees from other countries.
*
The document says that the “strongest security guarantee for Ukraine lies in its capability to defend itself.” It says building up a sufficient defensive force requires “a multi-decade effort of sustained investment in Ukraine’s defense industrial base, scalable weapons transfers and intelligence support from allies, intensive training missions and *joint exercises under the European Union and NATO flags.”* 

As part of this arrangement, Ukraine seeks a *“massive training and joint maneuver program of Ukrainian forces and partners on Ukrainian territory with international trainers and advisors.”*

https://news.antiwar.com/2022/09/14/...ty-guarantees/

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

What would happen if the US lifted all sanctions on Russian and produced and supplied oil to those in need?

----------


## showpan

> What would happen if the US lifted all sanctions on Russian and produced and supplied oil to those in need?


I don't think they would. They are making more now from China and India than they were selling to the EU. They don't need Germany anymore, Germany and the EU needs Russia. The neocons are not going to lift sanctions. That would be the same as admitting defeat.

----------


## showpan

> Not that long. Russia could end this at any time. They are trying to keep it a limited action and not have to rebuild the country after destroying infrastructure. I think if the west keeps up the arms supply too long Putin will have enough of it and just eliminate leadership and knock out civilian infrastructure. It's not like it would be hard to kill Zelensky.


It's ironic that the Russians used the very same tactic against the relatives of the Nazi's they are fighting now. They let them come across all that farmland up to the rivers and then trapped them there during the cold winter. The Russians haven't even committed their forces yet and the country is not even in war mode. The force that is there now is only a small fraction of their army. It took the Russians less time to roll through Ukraine in the initial invasion than it did for us in Iraq. If they wanted to, they could easily do that again and they could also do what we did in Iraq and level the cities with carpet bombing.. They are trying not to kill civs. in the process. Whoever believes the lies being told by CNN is foolish to think that Ukraine has a chance. Again, only 30% of the arms we send them ends up in the hands of a Ukraine soldier. 60% of the BILLION$ that Biden sends them is being sold on the black market to god knows who. There is no oversight at all there and Biden has just removed our own oversight so we don't even know what is being sent there anymore. The longer this war goes on, the more money Biden will print and transfer to our defense contractors. That will mean more inflation and debt for us as Ukraine and the EU are going to freeze this winter. We have been caught in another neocon quagmire and it's the people of this world who are going to suffer and pay the price for our corrupt politicians. Putin has time on his side and with winter coming, he will end up looking like a hero and we are ALL losers again with BILLION$ in debt.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## AngryCanadian

The conflict in Ukraine is far from over.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Tuesday welcomed a proposal drawn up by senior Ukrainian officials and a former NATO chief that outlined a plan for security guarantees Kyiv would seek from Western countries.
> 
> *The proposal emphasizes Ukraine’s desire to become a NATO member and says that until Kyiv joins the Western military alliance, it needs security guarantees from other countries.
> *
> The document says that the “strongest security guarantee for Ukraine lies in its capability to defend itself.” It says building up a sufficient defensive force requires “a multi-decade effort of sustained investment in Ukraine’s defense industrial base, scalable weapons transfers and intelligence support from allies, intensive training missions and *joint exercises under the European Union and NATO flags.”* 
> 
> As part of this arrangement, Ukraine seeks a *“massive training and joint maneuver program of Ukrainian forces and partners on Ukrainian territory with international trainers and advisors.”*
> 
> https://news.antiwar.com/2022/09/14/...ty-guarantees/


Its only a proposal that will likely not happen from the current things.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Economic War Heats Up As US Threatens To Sanction Banks Using Russian Payment System

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ayment-system/

----------


## Snowball

> Its only a proposal that will likely not happen from the current things.


Whether it happens soon or remains in the timeframe, it speaks to the objectives of those in the US and Ukraine 
who want to make it happen. This is why Russia knows it can't allow the Ukraine to become a thorn in its side. 
So, it will make sure that doesn't happen.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> 


All the same folks that lied to you about other wars.

----------


## pcosmar

I expect the Russian "Pull Back" is to draw the Hostiles out of their Positions behind Human Shields.

Out into the Open.. They don't last long there.

----------


## showpan

> I expect the Russian "Pull Back" is to draw the Hostiles out of their Positions behind Human Shields.
> 
> Out into the Open.. They don't last long there.


Russia still controls all of the territory that was part of Putin's main objectives and I agree with you, Ukraine no longer has the use of it's human shields and just like the Nazi's in WWII, they must now come up with a way to supply the troops they sent deep into farm country with the onset of winter coming. With no power, no heat, food and ammunition shortages will soon be a reality as Russia slowly picks them off and takes out any convoys heading that way. In most of the video footage I have seen, the Ukraine soldiers can't even see the Russian drones, they just know they are there. It's going to be a very deadly and long winter.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Drops Key Interest Rate As Inflation Slows

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...flation-slows/

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Russia still controls all of the territory that was part of Putin's main objectives and I agree with you, Ukraine no longer has the use of it's human shields and just like the Nazi's in WWII, they must now come up with a way to supply the troops they sent deep into farm country with the onset of winter coming. With no power, no heat, food and ammunition shortages will soon be a reality as Russia slowly picks them off and takes out any convoys heading that way. In most of the video footage I have seen, the Ukraine soldiers can't even see the Russian drones, they just know they are there. It's going to be a very deadly and long winter.


This is a backyard that Russia likely knows understands more than the US's gov unfortunately.

----------


## showpan

> This is a backyard that Russia likely knows understands more than the US's gov unfortunately.


We all know neocons are not good at war, they are only good at stealing taxpayer money and brainwashing the masses with their media. I'm willing to bet they are trying to apply what they learned in the middle east to this stage now...lol...they are that dumb....lol

----------


## vita3

Neocons/CIA DESTROY & they are very good @ it.

----------


## acptulsa

> We all know neocons are not good at war....lol


Define "good at war".  Because if that means, do a lot of depopulation and get eight digits' worth of kickbacks from the MIC, they're _very_ good at war.

----------


## vita3

They are amongst the best of All-time in destroying other Nations/Cultures & profiting from it

----------


## showpan

> Define "good at war".  Because if that means, do a lot of depopulation and get eight digits' worth of kickbacks from the MIC, they're _very_ good at war.


That really isn't war....lol...that is just making money. It's business as usual. They couldn't win in Afghanistan because they don't know how to fight a prolonged guerilla war. At some point our own casualties and costs make it a reality for Americans who eventually demand they stop. Look at Iraq, what a bad joke. We are still dying there.

----------


## Snowball

Next week, Russia will be about 111,000 square kilometres larger.

Not including Crimea. *

LIVE UPDATES: DPR, LPR, Kherson & Zaporozhye to Hold Referendum on Joining Russia on September 23-27*
https://sputniknews.com/20220920/khe...100997757.html


Here's the bottom line. Ukraine is not a natural country. This is a map of Europe in 1914. All but the Western parts of Ukraine was always Russia. Like the former Romanian Foreig Minister said, Ukraine does not have natural or cultural borders of historical or demographic significance. Its lands should be divided. The collective West better hop on the bus and start divvying up Ukraine while it still can. Poland, Romania, Hungary, perhaps even Moldova can get in while the pie is sliced.
https://www.eutimes.net/2022/09/form...her-countries/

----------


## Snowball

Putin warns west to stop. Says the 'prevailing winds' of nuclear fallout may blow in their direction. 

'I'm not bluffing': Putin warns west over nuclear weapons – video 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/vi...-video?amp;amp

----------


## Snowball

Putin Orders Partial Russian Mobilization
September 21, 2022 | Categories: Guest Contributions | Tags: | Print This Article Print This Article

Putin Has Finally Understood that Russia Has No “Western Partners.”  Let’s See What He Does About It.

https://sputniknews.com/20220921/put...101028273.html 

Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu put it succinctly:  “In reality, we are fighting the collective West plus NATO.”

Shoigu reports that half of the Ukrinian Army has been destroyed–61,207 dead, 49,368 wounded. The Armed Forces of the Russian Federation have lost 5937.

Shoigu reports that 300,000 Russian soldiers will be mobilized, about 1% of the total force.

Shoigu reports that the entire NATO satellite constellation is working against Russia – more than 70 military and 200 civilian satellites are working to reconnoiter the location of Russian units. Shoigu reports  that the Western command directs operation from Kyiv.

As I said correctly from the beginning, the time-consuming limited operation has widened the war. If Russia is serious, expect the Western communication system and Kiev to be knocked out.

https://sputniknews.com/20220921/sho...101029246.html

----------


## AngryCanadian

Now you have some of the clowns at the UN today saying that what Putin said about the sanctions were nothing but lies?
Yet they complain about energy woes?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> We all know neocons are not good at war, they are only good at stealing taxpayer money and brainwashing the masses with their media. I'm willing to bet they are trying to apply what they learned in the middle east to this stage now...lol...they are that dumb....lol


This time with the Ukrainian regime change sending John McCain to take selfies of the protests in Kiev with the other senators wasn't the greatest idea. Nor was John McCain with others going on  the news.

Threatening China with Arab Spring style protests or regime changes..

I do hope these war lovers, hawks are eventually going to learn history again..

----------


## Todd

> Putin Orders Partial Russian Mobilization
> September 21, 2022 | Categories: Guest Contributions | Tags: | Print This Article Print This Article
> 
> Putin Has Finally Understood that Russia Has No “Western Partners.”  Let’s See What He Does About It.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/20220921/put...101028273.html 
> 
> Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu put it succinctly:  “In reality, we are fighting the collective West plus NATO.”
> 
> ...


Look I've been following this for a while and I am as unbiased as anyone else can be on this war, but he is a damn idiot if he wishes for us to believe The Russian army has only lost 6000 Soldiers and Ukrainian army is devastated.   They just mobiiized immense combat power last week that moved the battle lines for the first time to the East.

----------


## Todd

> I expect the Russian "Pull Back" is to draw the Hostiles out of their Positions behind Human Shields.
> 
> Out into the Open.. They don't last long there.


Excellent take.  I heard an interview with Scott Horton suggesting the same. Which is why the South assault by Ukraine failed.

----------


## Snowball

> Look I've been following this for a while and I am as unbiased as anyone else can be on this war, but he is a damn idiot if he wishes for us to believe The Russian army has only lost 6000 Soldiers and Ukrainian army is devastated.   They just mobiiized immense combat power last week that moved the battle lines for the first time to the East.


Battle lines moved but it was intentional. If you're surprised to consider that the Russian Army has lost "only" 6,000 troops, then apparently you're unaware that they haven't been participating in the majority of the fighting this whole operation. The DPR and LPR militias have been, as have the Chechens and a lot of contractors, especially the Russian-supervised Wagner Group. The bulk of losses has been the DPR force, while the Russians operate the heavier artillery and air. All of them combined is still certainly less than half what the Ukrainians and NATO country contractors have lost.

----------


## dannno

> Look I've been following this for a while and I am as unbiased as anyone else can be on this war, but he is a damn idiot if he wishes for us to believe The Russian army has only lost 6000 Soldiers and Ukrainian army is devastated.   *They just mobiiized immense combat power last week that moved the battle lines for the first time to the East.*


You really believe that part in bold?

I kinda just thought it was a trap.

----------


## showpan

> Look I've been following this for a while and I am as unbiased as anyone else can be on this war, but he is a damn idiot if he wishes for us to believe The Russian army has only lost 6000 Soldiers and Ukrainian army is devastated.   They just mobiiized immense combat power last week that moved the battle lines for the first time to the East.


If you REALLY have been following this then you would know that Ukraine is targeting civilians and not the Russian troops who are the the back of the fighting. I also suggest you look at the some of the towns and cities to see the TOTAL devastation of ALL buildings done by the Nazi artillery supplied by US. The Nazi's have completely destroyed many small cities and towns.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Food Prices, Especially Bread Soar Across The EU

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...across-the-eu/

----------


## Todd

> If you REALLY have been following this then you would know that Ukraine is targeting civilians and not the Russian troops who are the the back of the fighting. I also suggest you look at the some of the towns and cities to see the TOTAL devastation of ALL buildings done by the Nazi artillery supplied by US. The Nazi's have completely destroyed many small cities and towns.


yes.  I have REALLY been following it.  Do you know who Eva Bartlett is? She's literally on the ground in Ukraine.  How about Rob Lee?  He's literally on the ground too and probably one of the few objective persons covering this.  

I don't dispute anything you have said AND the Russian military has taken a huge brunt of casualties in a addition to all of this.  If you follow Lee, all you see is Russian armor and vehicles strewn all over the place.  Sorry, that's alot of military hardware and dead bodys in heaps in his reporting.  Offensive operations to control ground is high casualty operations.  It's just not logical.

----------


## Todd

> You really believe that part in bold?
> 
> I kinda just thought it was a trap.


So has Russia conceded this area?  Seems kinda strange to cede ground in a war where you main objective is to control territory strategic locations especially when you are engaged with a Near Peer enemy?   It's not impossible but it's strategically rare and considered absolutely retarded to give ground to "trap" someone.  I'm sure there are some examples of military strategists going against this rule and succeeding.  I'm doubting there is any General in this war that is that talented.

----------


## Todd

> Battle lines moved but it was intentional. If you're surprised to consider that the Russian Army has lost "only" 6,000 troops, then apparently you're unaware that they haven't been participating in the majority of the fighting this whole operation. The DPR and LPR militias have been, as have the Chechens and a lot of contractors, especially the Russian-supervised Wagner Group. The bulk of losses has been the DPR force, while the Russians operate the heavier artillery and air. All of them combined is still certainly less than half what the Ukrainians and NATO country contractors have lost.


Thanks... I will watch it.  Any content that brings more clarity to this would be appreciated.

----------


## showpan

> yes.  I have REALLY been following it.  Do you know who Eva Bartlett is? She's literally on the ground in Ukraine.  How about Rob Lee?  He's literally on the ground too and probably one of the few objective persons covering this.  
> 
> I don't dispute anything you have said AND the Russian military has taken a huge brunt of casualties in a addition to all of this.  If you follow Lee, all you see is Russian armor and vehicles strewn all over the place.  Sorry, that's alot of military hardware and dead bodys in heaps in his reporting.  Offensive operations to control ground is high casualty operations.  It's just not logical.


I will look for the video for you but I just watched Zelenski's second state that it doesn't matter what the truth is, if there were only 12 casualties, I add a zero to that number and turn it into a crises.....lol....even much of the video coming out of Ukraine is a complete lie.

And why would I trust ANYTHING coming from Rob Lee who is a Senior Fellow in the Foreign Policy Research Institute.....a neocn think tank....LMFAO...I like Eva Bartlett though, she is actually a good one along with Graham Phillips

 Do you know that Ukraine won't allow reporters to leave Kiev...lol

_Veteran foreign correspondent Patrick Lawrence says it straight out, correspondents in Ukraine are simply "not allowed to cover this conflict at close range. Their foreign editors do not want them to and the Ukrainians will not let them. Moreover, Lawrence asserts that Ukrainian officials decide what reporters can see, and essentially tells them what they can say. Then on the nightly news broadcasts former military brass and intelligence analysts "pretend to confirm their reporting."_

https://original.antiwar.com/Jim_Fit...ive-from-kyiv/

----------


## Todd

> I will look for the video for you but I just watched Zelenski's second state that it doesn't matter what the truth is, if there were only 12 casualties, I add a zero to that number and turn it into a crises.....lol....even much of the video coming out of Ukraine is a complete lie.
> 
> And why would I trust ANYTHING coming from Rob Lee who is a Senior Fellow in the Foreign Policy Research Institute.....a neocn think tank....LMFAO...I like Eva Bartlett though, she is actually a good one along with Graham Phillips
> 
>  Do you know that Ukraine won't allow reporters to leave Kiev...lol
> 
> _Veteran foreign correspondent Patrick Lawrence says it straight out, correspondents in Ukraine are simply "not allowed to cover this conflict at close range. Their foreign editors do not want them to and the Ukrainians will not let them. Moreover, Lawrence asserts that Ukrainian officials decide what reporters can see, and essentially tells them what they can say. Then on the nightly news broadcasts former military brass and intelligence analysts "pretend to confirm their reporting."_
> 
> https://original.antiwar.com/Jim_Fit...ive-from-kyiv/


I have found Lee to be very objective. Haven't seen anything whitewashed or trying to sway opinion toward Ukraine.  it's just information he presents.  If he took an active role in actually commentating on what the material means, then yeah I'd be skeptical.   In other words.  He hasn't changed my opinion on who is winning this war or losing from any bias.  Still think Russia has this.

----------


## TheTexan

> If you follow Lee, all you see is Russian armor and vehicles strewn all over the place.  Sorry, that's alot of military hardware and dead bodys in heaps in his reporting.


I'm not familiar with Lee, but even if he's trying to be neutral, my guess is half of those "Russian" tanks that you see destroyed, were actually Ukrainian tanks.

Ukraine lies about this sort of stuff as basically a matter of official policy

----------


## Snowball

*The Speaker of the Russian Duma*, Vyacheslav Volodin, publicly stated today if the west doesn't stop sending weapons and supply mercenaries to Ukraine, "tomorrow they will have problems that are much more serious than those that are now."
He went on to say "*American satellites* and missiles are for military operations and Ukrainians are assigned the role of consumables."
This comes as Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov warned yet again, "the United States risks becoming a Combatant in Ukraine war" . . .

Consumables ====GO BYE BYE
https://halturnerradioshow.com/index...arming-ukraine
---------------------------------------
Russia draftees who don't want to go will be given chance to leave Russia
https://english.pravda.ru/news/russi...zation_decree/

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## showpan

> *The Speaker of the Russian Duma*, Vyacheslav Volodin, publicly stated today if the west doesn't stop sending weapons and supply mercenaries to Ukraine, "tomorrow they will have problems that are much more serious than those that are now."
> He went on to say "*American satellites* and missiles are for military operations and Ukrainians are assigned the role of consumables."
> This comes as Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov warned yet again, "the United States risks becoming a Combatant in Ukraine war" . . .
> 
> Consumables ====GO BYE BYE
> https://halturnerradioshow.com/index...arming-ukraine
> ---------------------------------------
> Russia draftees who don't want to go will be given chance to leave Russia
> https://english.pravda.ru/news/russi...zation_decree/


Once those cities vote to join Russia tomorrow, it is a whole new ball game.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia’s Wheat Harvest Bountiful, But Export Is Difficult

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-is-difficult/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Switzerland Is Stocking Up On Russian Gold*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-russian-gold/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Britain Officially Lifts The Ban On Fracking

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...n-on-fracking/

----------


## Snowball

Dr. Matthew Raphael Johnson – The Selling Of The Ukraine mp3 
https://cldup.com/9xDS7Q1HVW.mp3

----------


## Swordsmyth

European Businesses Transfer Operations To Escape Fuel Shortages And Costs

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ges-and-costs/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russian Alternative To SWIFT System Growing Rapidly

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...owing-rapidly/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Eurozone Heading For Recession

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...for-recession/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Italy Businesses Face Apocalypse Due To Energy Costs

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-energy-costs/

----------


## Snowball



----------


## Swordsmyth

EU Nations Fail To Agree On Russian Oil Price Cap

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...oil-price-cap/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Germany Data Points To A Recession Coming

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ession-coming/

----------


## Snowball

Patrick Timpone Interviews Russell Bentley 2022.09.23

https://ln5.sync.com/dl/6af3bbff0/et...tci4q-rea3xh5m

Mitchell Henderson  - Ukraine And Nuclear War

https://ln5.sync.com/dl/9e9663b60/2c...ixf49-285j82iv

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia To Propose OPEC Cut Production By One Million BPD

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...e-million-bpd/

----------


## Snowball

9/23 
Scott is once again joined by Douglas Macgregor Col. (ret.) to discuss developments in Ukraine. Macgregor has been working hard to keep track of what’s actually happening on the ground, and the result is a very different narrative than what you’d find in most media outlets. Despite a very public “defeat” in northeastern Ukraine, Macgregor is convinced the Russians are dominating this war. He argues that Russia’s focus appears fixed on the southern coast, which may soon become part of Russia itself. Scott and Macgregor work through the current dynamics of the war and examine the risk of a nuclear strike. 
https://scotthorton.org/interviews/9...an-escalation/

Medvedev Says US, NATO Won't Intervene if Russia Uses Nuke
https://news.antiwar.com/2022/09/27/...ke-in-ukraine/

----------


## Aratus

> Is the West just winning the battle and Putin the war ?
> 
> To me Putin has always been someone I regarded highly in terms of Sun-Tzu behaviour and general tactics. Do I agree, not per se, do I think my personal opinion changes facts, no I'm too realistic for that...
> 
> My question is, is the invasion of Ukraine a deliberate attempt to destroy the Western economies as the Western response is all too predictable. 
> 
> Discuss...


PUTIN diverted  oil + natural gas from the civilian sector into the military.  To invade ANYTHING after 1920 
usually entails utilizing fossil fuels instead of well fed horses.  PUTIN's "splendid little war"  impacted the 
economies  of the countries who were energy dependent on Russia.  We are seeing a revival of the dark days
of the Cold War as the two sides test out cutting edge weapons systems.  https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.p...ivateLittleWar 

"A PRIVATE LITTLE WAR

Original air date: February 2, 1968

Kirk, Bones and Spock beam down to a peaceful, idyllic planet where some years previous Kirk had befriended a native called Tyree (Michael Witney). Kirk intervenes when he sees a group (including Tyree) about to be ambushed by a rival group armed with flintlocks. Which is odd, because this society is supposed to still be in the Bronze Age. In the ensuing melee, Spock gets shot and has to be taken back aboard the Enterprise.

While Spock convalesces, Kirk and Bones beam back down to investigate this on going war. It seems those darn Klingons are at it again! They convinced one faction of natives that they could be more powerful than the others. All they needed was better weapons. As if dealing with them wasn't bad enough, there are these critters called the mugato to contend with. Kirk gets poisoned by one. Fortunately, Bones is able to get him to Tyree's tribe, where his wife Nona (Nancy Kovack) is able to heal Kirk.

But Nona's services are not free. She insists that Kirk give her a weapon more powerful than what the Hill People have. And what Nona wants, Nona gets."

----------


## AngryCanadian

> 


Amusing how people still fall for the propaganda.

----------


## Swordsmyth

German Food Producers Warn Energy Prices Will Force Them To Close

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...them-to-close/

----------


## Swordsmyth

German Inflation Highest Since The Nazis Held Power

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...is-held-power/

----------


## Snowball

Col. Macgregor in the last couple days has said Z is meeting with scientists to develop a dirty bomb from spent Ukrainian nuclear waste. He said this on the Andrew Napolitano you tube channel. Now, Ukrainian "intelligence" says Russia is planning to use a nuke. 
https://article.wn.com/view/2022/09/...AR_DIRTY_BOMB/
https://www.businessinsider.com/ukra...ry-high-2022-9

As the Pentagon yesterday committed to establishing a new Ukrainian Command in Germany, for the "long haul" war against Russia, and Z today saying overthrowing Putin is the goal, and he won't negotiate with Putin, etc etc ... Russia will go to all out war, imo. That is, if the dirty bomb is serious enough. 
They will obliterate Kiev and Lvov, US bases all across Europe, UK military centres, and US Navy ships. China and North Korea won't waste time on Taiwan, they will hit the US bases in the Pacific and California. It could even be much worse than this within 15 minutes or less because if the Pentagon or British launch nukes against Russian civlian population, we are mostly all going to die here, in a matter of hours. Those of us who survive the explosions will mostly all die in a matter of weeks from radiation sickness, starvation and water poisoning. Perhaps 2 million Americans will live long enough to see the UN take what's left over in a humanitarian mission, but not until years later.

----------


## Swordsmyth

European Gas Spikes, Off Uncertainty Over TurkStream Pipeline

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ream-pipeline/


Eurozone Inflation Still Soaring

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...still-soaring/


EU Approves Energy Emergency Measures

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ency-measures/

----------


## TheTexan

> Col. Macgregor in the last couple days has said Z is meeting with scientists to develop a dirty bomb from spent Ukrainian nuclear waste. He said this on the Andrew Napolitano you tube channel. Now, Ukrainian "intelligence" says Russia is planning to use a nuke. 
> https://article.wn.com/view/2022/09/...AR_DIRTY_BOMB/
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ukra...ry-high-2022-9
> 
> As the Pentagon yesterday committed to establishing a new Ukrainian Command in Germany, for the "long haul" war against Russia, and Z today saying overthrowing Putin is the goal, and he won't negotiate with Putin, etc etc ... Russia will go to all out war, imo. That is, if the dirty bomb is serious enough. 
> They will obliterate Kiev and Lvov, US bases all across Europe, UK military centres, and US Navy ships. China and North Korea won't waste time on Taiwan, they will hit the US bases in the Pacific and California. It could even be much worse than this within 15 minutes or less because if the Pentagon or British launch nukes against Russian civlian population, we are mostly all going to die here, in a matter of hours. Those of us who survive the explosions will mostly all die in a matter of weeks from radiation sickness, starvation and water poisoning. Perhaps 2 million Americans will live long enough to see the UN take what's left over in a humanitarian mission, but not until years later.


Sounds like the US is preparing to do a false flag nuke.  I wonder what the US is gonna nuke to make it look like the Russians did it?  I don't think they'd nuke Kiev directly.  Lvov?  Alaska?  Rammstein base?  Shrug.

----------


## acptulsa

> Sounds like the US is preparing to do a false flag nuke.  I wonder what the US is gonna nuke to make it look like the Russians did it?  I don't think they'd nuke Kiev directly.  Lvov?  Alaska?  Rammstein base?  Shrug.


Does Silverstein have any other skyscrapers full of asbestos?

----------


## vita3

> Does Silverstein have any other skyscrapers full of asbestos?



Funny! Betcha new skyscrapers hes building in Jersey City with Kushner family, will not collapse upon themselves 

$#@!, we get played from all sides.

----------


## 69360

> Col. Macgregor in the last couple days has said Z is meeting with scientists to develop a dirty bomb from spent Ukrainian nuclear waste. He said this on the Andrew Napolitano you tube channel. Now, Ukrainian "intelligence" says Russia is planning to use a nuke. 
> https://article.wn.com/view/2022/09/...AR_DIRTY_BOMB/
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ukra...ry-high-2022-9
> 
> As the Pentagon yesterday committed to establishing a new Ukrainian Command in Germany, for the "long haul" war against Russia, and Z today saying overthrowing Putin is the goal, and he won't negotiate with Putin, etc etc ... Russia will go to all out war, imo. That is, if the dirty bomb is serious enough. 
> They will obliterate Kiev and Lvov, US bases all across Europe, UK military centres, and US Navy ships. China and North Korea won't waste time on Taiwan, they will hit the US bases in the Pacific and California. It could even be much worse than this within 15 minutes or less because if the Pentagon or British launch nukes against Russian civlian population, we are mostly all going to die here, in a matter of hours. Those of us who survive the explosions will mostly all die in a matter of weeks from radiation sickness, starvation and water poisoning. Perhaps 2 million Americans will live long enough to see the UN take what's left over in a humanitarian mission, but not until years later.


Not going to happen. 

I'll survive, the Russians own too much of south Florida to nuke it.

----------


## sparebulb

> Not going to happen. 
> 
> I'll survive, the Russians own too much of south Florida to nuke it.


Is it owned by Russians or by "Russians".

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Don't worry, President Z of Ukraine is on Twitter fighting the war

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Gazprom Informs Italy It Is Cutting Gas Flows*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ing-gas-flows/

----------


## Snowball

> Is it owned by Russians or by "Russians".


Remember all the "Russian Mafia" in New York (and Southern Florida) news in the 1990's ? 
This article will give readers a clue about how Russian they were. Same groups operating in Ukraine now. 
This is all part-and-parcel of the historical narrative Putin describes concerning the breakup of the USSR and the top-level theft going on. 
Makes you wonder where all the Ukraine aid billions are really going. The only difference now is that money-laundering has become a lot more sophisticated. You're going to immediately see why those involved are still ultra-relevant. I just don't want to write the names.
This is the circle contractors right now paid in USD aid are working to extract...as the Russian army looms.

https://soc.culture.baltics.narkive....-murder-part-2
https://vurbl.com/listen/deep-ukrain...h-2Kz9QoS2m88/
http://www.streetgangs.com/billboard...ic.php?t=45456

----------


## vita3

Wonder if this guy is getting our aid $$$?

CLEVELAND, Ohio  Federal attorneys Thursday continued their legal assault on a Ukrainian oligarch who is suspected of laundering tens of millions of dollars through U.S. real estate, including properties in Cleveland.

Prosecutors sought to seize more than $6 million linked to office towers in Dallas that are tied to Igor Kolomoisky, a billionaire industrialist. The filing in U.S. District Court in Miami is the Justice Departments fourth attempt to obtain assets tied to Kolomoisky and his associates through forfeiture proceedings. It claims the funds are linked to international money laundering.

----------


## sparebulb

> Wonder if this guy is getting our “aid $$$”?
> 
> CLEVELAND, Ohio – Federal attorneys Thursday continued their legal assault on a Ukrainian oligarch who is suspected of laundering tens of millions of dollars through U.S. real estate, including properties in Cleveland.
> 
> Prosecutors sought to seize more than $6 million linked to office towers in Dallas that are tied to Igor Kolomoisky, a billionaire industrialist. The filing in U.S. District Court in Miami is the Justice Department’s fourth attempt to obtain assets tied to Kolomoisky and his associates through forfeiture proceedings. It claims the funds are linked to international money laundering.


Nothing to see here...move along.

----------


## vita3

> Nothing to see here...move along.


Right? Whats the big deal...just Zelinskys tightest Oligarch overlord, wanted by US for money laundering!!

----------


## Snowball

> Wonder if this guy is getting our “aid $$$”?
> 
> CLEVELAND, Ohio – Federal attorneys Thursday continued their legal assault on a Ukrainian oligarch who is suspected of laundering tens of millions of dollars through U.S. real estate, including properties in Cleveland.
> 
> Prosecutors sought to seize more than $6 million linked to office towers in Dallas that are tied to Igor Kolomoisky, a billionaire industrialist. The filing in U.S. District Court in Miami is the Justice Department’s fourth attempt to obtain assets tied to Kolomoisky and his associates through forfeiture proceedings. It claims the funds are linked to international money laundering.


No. He's actually in Russia and was thrown out of Ukraine because he wanted Ukraine to settle with Russia and stop the war. 
He's not one of the bad guys. This is why the Feds (under Democrats) are going after him now.

----------


## vita3

//

----------


## Swordsmyth

A few days out of date but still true (and it anticipated the possible fall of Lyman)
 The war has just begun.
https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...has-just-begun

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Shill alert,  shill alert


Please don't do this again.




> *RE: "shill baiting"*
> 
> The following is addressed to everyone:
> 
> [...]
> *Stop using the "shill" epithet (or any variation of it) against other forum members.*
> Anyone who indulges in such "shill baiting" will be subject to being warned and told to stop. Thereafter, any further instances of "shill baiting" by the warned poster will result in the issuance of infractions to and/or temporary bans of that poster. Offending posts (including those for which a warning is issued) will be subject to editing or deletion.
> 
> Rather than posting "shill" accusations to the open forums, those who are authentically concerned that some other poster may be a genuine "shill" (whatever that is supposed to mean) should use the report function on suspected posts to specify which particular forum guideline(s) the alleged "shill" has violated. (And if you find yourself unable to specify any particular violations, then bite your tongue and find a way to satisfy yourself with substantively criticizing the relevant posts in the open forums _without resorting to "shill baiting"_.

----------


## vita3

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MXgli7TpINw

Zelinsky & Kolomosky connection, in report done 3 years ago, by US Intel backed Radio Free Europe

----------


## Swordsmyth

UK Energy Regulator Ofgem Warns Of Winter Gas Shortages

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...gas-shortages/

----------


## Snowball

Paul Craig Roberts, Tucker Carlson, Jeffrey Sachs

https://www.paulcraigroberts.org/202...erning-elites/
https://www.jeffsachs.org/interviews...rfghe2ncndj849

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Swordsmyth

Germany Denounces American Profiteering On Energy
https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ing-on-energy/

----------


## Swordsmyth

US To Lift Venezuelan Sanctions, In Return For Oil

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...eturn-for-oil/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Italian Growth Forecast Revised To Zero

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...vised-to-zero/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Ukraine Escalation Drives Natural Gas Futures Up*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...as-futures-up/


German Retail Sales Come In Even Lower Than Expected

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...than-expected/


US LNG Exports To Europe Skyrocketing

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-skyrocketing/


Citi Sees A Eurozone Debt Crisis

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...e-debt-crisis/

----------


## dannno

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MXgli7TpINw
> 
> Zelinsky & Kolomosky connection, in report done 3 years ago, by US Intel backed Radio Free Europe


Follow-up articles:


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKCN1RU1KY

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKBN1Y11OK

https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-pol...o-me-soon.html

https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-re...64071/download

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justi...isappropriated

https://www.yahoo.com/now/kolomoisky...135700165.html

----------


## Snowball

Zelensky might be dead.

----------


## 69360

> Zelensky might be dead.


Who is reporting that?

----------


## pcosmar

> Who is reporting that?


Wishful Thinking..

Does need to be removed.. Ordering stupid kids to fire on a Nuclear reactor is Dangerously Stupid.

----------


## dannno

> Zelensky might be dead.



If he is, I predict a lot more videos of him to follow.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Wishful Thinking..
> 
> Does need to be removed.. Ordering stupid kids to fire on a Nuclear reactor is Dangerously Stupid.


I had seen the least video of Zelensky and it appears he was behind a green screen..

With backdrop of Kiev.

----------


## AngryCanadian

The Israels had now entered the conflict.

Report

-Israel providing Ukraine with basic intelligence about the Iranian drones used by Russia.
-Private Israeli firm is also providing Ukraine with satellite imagery of Russian troop positions

I dont see this going anywhere positive for Israel as this could led further to escalation in the middle east.

Its already bad enough that there are clashes happening in Gaza.

----------


## Snowball

> I had seen the least video of Zelensky and it appears he was behind a green screen..
> 
> With backdrop of Kiev.


Yes. Zelensky's true location is top secret. It is unlikely to be in Ukraine. Ukraine has received 1-4 German AA Iris SLMs that can hit 12 miles high, defend 25 miles. If Patriot missiles are also sent, Russia will be struggling some more in the air. Not that they really need air, without NATO planes (Ukraine air force was destroyed months ago), but I'm sure Russia knows they have to continue striking transportation and infrastructure, or the systems and more weapons are on the way.

The Polish goverment may be contemplating a more direct role in Ukraine, as it has lost hundreds already, and stands to be on the Russian border. Belarus is part of Russia now. That was a long-term plan. Union State. Just a matter of time until Belarus becomes an oblast of the Russian Federation instead of a country on the books. Lukashenko has completely amalgamated his armed forces under Russian command. Ukraine's northern border is more wide-open and indefensible than its Eastern and Southern borders. That's why Zelensky asked for NATO "peacekeeper" troops to guard his northern border. No word yet.

A few more headlines today suggest the permanent American objective is to fully incorporate Ukraine into NATO via mission creep, send Poland nukes, and run support out of Germany. Still, pressures in Germany may put political pressure against this. The Germans are working with Russia again on the open line in Nord Stream 2.

Russia knows what it has to do now. The Russian people are demanding nothing less than wiping Ukraine off the map for their own safety. This is what Dmitry Medvedev was saying will be necessary, because the US/UK are adamant for it. The massive ground invasion is still weeks away, although more softening strikes are likely, until 300k+ Russian Federation and Belarusian forces occupy Ukraine. They will have to go door-to-door. Ukrainian deaths, already well over 100,000 are sure to approach 500,000 before all is said and done, perhaps in the millions if they intend to fight the Russian army in the streets. Russia has finally stopped caring what anyone in the world thinks about this now.

Sadly, none of this was necessary, but it's what the United States and United Kingdom insist upon. Russia's allies and neutrally-aligned nations understand the Russian responsibility now. They look to the US and UK with a sense of dread and confusion.

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
NATO's 10-Year Plan to Rebuild Ukraine's Military

Pentagon Chief Vows Ukraine Support in 'Challenging' Months Ahead

Zelensky Asks for $55 Billion to Cover Budget Deficit

https://www.antiwar.com/

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Yes. Zelensky's true location is top secret. It is unlikely to be in Ukraine. Ukraine has received 1-4 German AA Iris SLMs that can hit 12 miles high, defend 25 miles. If Patriot missiles are also sent, Russia will be struggling some more in the air. Not that they really need air, without NATO planes (Ukraine air force was destroyed months ago), but I'm sure Russia knows they have to continue striking transportation and infrastructure, or the systems and more weapons are on the way.
> 
> The Polish goverment may be contemplating a more direct role in Ukraine, as it has lost hundreds already, and stands to be on the Russian border. Belarus is part of Russia now. That was a long-term plan. Union State. Just a matter of time until Belarus becomes an oblast of the Russian Federation instead of a country on the books. Lukashenko has completely amalgamated his armed forces under Russian command. Ukraine's northern border is more wide-open and indefensible than its Eastern and Southern borders. That's why Zelensky asked for NATO "peacekeeper" troops to guard his northern border. No word yet.
> 
> A few more headlines today suggest the permanent American objective is to fully incorporate Ukraine into NATO via mission creep, send Poland nukes, and run support out of Germany. Still, pressures in Germany may put political pressure against this. The Germans are working with Russia again on the open line in Nord Stream 2.
> 
> Russia knows what it has to do now. The Russian people are demanding nothing less than wiping Ukraine off the map for their own safety. This is what Dmitry Medvedev was saying will be necessary, because the US/UK are adamant for it. The massive ground invasion is still weeks away, although more softening strikes are likely, until 300k+ Russian Federation and Belarusian forces occupy Ukraine. They will have to go door-to-door. Ukrainian deaths, already well over 100,000 are sure to approach 500,000 before all is said and done, perhaps in the millions if they intend to fight the Russian army in the streets. Russia has finally stopped caring what anyone in the world thinks about this now.
> 
> Sadly, none of this was necessary, but it's what the United States and United Kingdom insist upon. Russia's allies and neutrally-aligned nations understand the Russian responsibility now. They look to the US and UK with a sense of dread and confusion.
> ...






> Russia will be struggling some more in the air. Not that they really need air


Not when they can simply fly their Jet Fighters around Ukraine. 

Most of these air defenses are also old that are given to Ukraine.




> The Polish government may be contemplating a more direct role in Ukraine, as it has lost hundreds already


The polish role/involvement direct role in Ukraine was also due because of America.

There many American bases in Poland. 
Yet in Poland the economy isn't doing to well





> NATO's 10-Year Plan to Rebuild Ukraine's Military


I dont see how NATO/NATO countries will be able rebuilding Ukraine military...

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ukrainian Missile Strikes Drive Up Wheat

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...rive-up-wheat/


Austria’s Finance Minister Paints A Bleak Picture

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...bleak-picture/


Czech Republic Reports Massive Food Inflation, Wheat Flour Up 70%, Sugar Up 50%

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...0-sugar-up-50/


Rising Diesel Prices Set To Drive More Inflation

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ore-inflation/

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Swordsmyth

IMF Notes Inflation To Produce Horrifying Food Insecurity

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...od-insecurity/


European Automakers Could Be Shut Down By The Energy Crisis

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...energy-crisis/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Energy Analyst Notes Europe Will Endure An Unprecedented Energy Shock

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-energy-shock/

----------


## Swordsmyth

China Halts All LNG Supplies To Europe

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ies-to-europe/


The EU Wants To Solve The Gas Crisis By Capping Prices At The Dutch Hub

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...the-dutch-hub/

----------


## Snowball

A Russian Spetznaz soldier has leaked/intentionally spread some info. 
You tube channel "Through the eyes of..." has read the letter. 
She intends to leave Poland soon because Poland is getting ready for war. 

a summary of its contents:
1) A dirty nuke attack against Rostov-on-Don was thwarted months ago. Connected with this event :
https://news.yahoo.com/destruction-m...163154072.html
2) Russia's original objective was to bring a regime change uprising among Ukrainians to Kyiv, with friendly new government, and no real war, but that did not work, due to NATO involvement.
3) Russia is continuing to break down Ukrainian infrastructure and military forces. When it is ready, it will move all the way to Transnistria, so Russians there, as Transnistria is friendly, can become integrated into the RF.
4) Ukraine cannot ever have access to the Black Sea. Odessa capture and West of Odessa to Transnistria is certain.
5) At the same time, integrated Belarusian army will invade from the North. Forces will meet from North and South, to fully block Ukraine from all NATO deliveries.
6) Order will be restored after a complete regime change, current officials will be imprisoned. Elites will be replaced.
7) Clashes with NATO are possible in the West of Ukraine if NATO moves in. Russia accepts this and will fight them in Ukrainian territory.
8) Russia does not expect this war to end in Ukraine. It is willing to attack NATO countries if necessary.
9) Putin has a very dificult job. Patience is important. The small but visible Russian "fifth column" of pro-Westerners will have to change their attitudes and realize they are mistaken because Western plans for Russia are unacceptable. (long history and present geopol talk)
source: Russell "Texas" Bentley posted the letter on Telegram. Russell said he doesn't know the soldier who wrote this letter, but knows his brother.

also now 

- Russia declares martial law in all 4 regions annexed from Ukraine
- Lavrov tells West no point in dipomatic relations anymore. Soon will call back diplomatic staffs.
- Secret session held in Russia's Upper Chamber of parliament. No cameras, No recordings.
- Kherson civilian evacuation taking place.
- British DS Ben Wallace at Pentagon for special meeting.

----------


## idiom

> Russia's original objective was to bring a regime change uprising among Ukrainians to Kyiv, with friendly new government, and no real war, but that did not work, due to NATO involvement.


It didn't work because Zelensky is popular af.

Have any of you sat down and watch "Servant of the Nation", Zelensky's show that preceded his election? Dudes brand is deeply rooted with huge buy in from the public.

----------


## Todd

> It didn't work because Zelensky is popular af.
> 
> Have any of you sat down and watch "Servant of the Nation", Zelensky's show that preceded his election? Dudes brand is deeply rooted with huge buy in from the public.


Unfortunately I think this is all too true for why he hasn’t been run out on a rail

----------


## Swordsmyth

German Retailers Are Poised To Collapse

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...d-to-collapse/


EU Tells Member States To Buy Gas Jointly, And Agree To Forced Sharing

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...orced-sharing/

----------


## dannno

> It didn't work because Zelensky is popular af.
> 
> Have any of you sat down and watch "Servant of the Nation", Zelensky's show that preceded his election? Dudes brand is deeply rooted with huge buy in from the public.


Servant of the People. I watched the first episode, it was pretty good. Very well made propaganda. Ended up destroying the whole country.

----------


## Snowball

Putin visit to military training ground in Ryazan Region

http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/69653

Putin at the training ground in the Ryazan region checked the progress of the training of the mobilized, fired from a sniper rifle and talked to the military

Putin greets the troops
https://ok.ru/video/3933331131008 

Putin gets his ear muffs and goggles
https://ok.ru/video/3933330999936

Putin laying down firing sniper rifle:
https://ok.ru/video/3933331065472

Putin knocks on wood as he leaves the snipers: 
https://ok.ru/videoembed/3933331196544

https://voenhronika-ru.translate.goo..._x_tr_pto=wapp

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Germany Denounces American Profiteering On Energy
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ing-on-energy/


They should stop complaining while they still blame Russia by suggesting that Russia uses Energy as weapon and hunger.

----------


## Snowball

ROME (Sputnik) - Giuseppe Conte, the leader of the Italian Five Star Movement party (M5S) and the country's former prime minister, on Thursday urged against new arms deliveries to Kiev and called for a peaceful resolution of the Ukraine conflict.

"Our position is clear. We believe that peace talks are necessary at the moment. Countries like the US continue to deliver weapons to Ukrainians. I do not think that this is a priority now," Conte told journalists after his meeting with Italian President Sergio Mattarella, adding that "there is no more need for arms deliveries on the part of Italy."

Conte said that outgoing Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi's cabinet has refused to openly discuss the issue and took the discourse to the Parliamentary Committee for the Security of the Republic, whose sessions are classified.

"In other countries, in Germany, in the US the information about arms deliveries is published on websites, not classified," the ex-prime minister said.
He added that there is no contradiction in the position of the leadership of M5S, which demands that Italy's clear Euro-Atlantic orientation be maintained and new arms deliveries to Kiev be suspended.

"If you conceive our Euro-Atlantic position as blind obedience to decisions made elsewhere, there is a contradiction. But if you believe that Italy can become the central figure in the decisions of the North Atlantic Treaty Alliance and that our country can contribute to the pivot to negotiations, there is no contradiction," Conte said.

https://sputniknews.com/20221021/ita...102487609.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bloomberg Says British Inflation May Hit 15%

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...on-may-hit-15/

----------


## Snowball



----------


## acptulsa

Three miles from World War III.

----------


## Marenco

>

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, Lord knows the connection between the Ukraine war and the Large Hadron Collider is obvious and solid, and of all the possible distant side effects of this war, that's the most earth-shattering.

----------


## Todd

So it’s now being speculated that Russia is in the midst of a major offensive in the near future.  

http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/57368.htm

----------


## TheTexan

> So it’s now being speculated that Russia is in the midst of a major offensive in the near future.  
> 
> http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/57368.htm


I hope so, this war has been very boring for a few months now

----------


## sparebulb

With any amount of luck, Russia will soon smash what is left of the Ukrop and mercenary bunch and will have Zelensky & Co in chains, waiting for trial in Donetsk.

There is a death penalty on the books in Lugansk and Donetsk.

I'm not a fan of the death penalty, but Z & Co have earned it.

----------


## Marenco

> So it’s now being speculated that Russia is in the midst of a major offensive in the near future.  
> 
> http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/57368.htm


It seems like the calm(somewhat) before the storm...

----------


## pcosmar

> It seems like the calm(somewhat) before the storm...


Patience.
Waiting for the rats to leave their Hide holes and show themselves.. to minimize collateral damage (human shields)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yeah, Lord knows the connection between the Ukraine war and the Large Hadron Collider is obvious and solid, and of all the possible distant side effects of this war, that's the most earth-shattering.


You do know why they have such a horrible energy shortage, right?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia And China Look To Bypass SWIFT

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-bypass-swift/



German MP Says Germany Cannot Replace Russian Gas

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...e-russian-gas/

----------


## Swordsmyth

German Unemployment Rose In November

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...e-in-november/


France Continues To See Inflation Surge

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...flation-surge/

----------


## Swordsmyth

EU Russian Oil Sanctions May Yield “Violent Price Spike”

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...t-price-spike/


Switzerland May Ban EVs Amid A Threat Of Blackout

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...t-of-blackout/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Germany Seeks To Ban Energy Price Hikes For One Year

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-for-one-year/

----------


## Swordsmyth

One Quarter Of Germans Cannot Afford Christmas Gifts Due to Inflation

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-to-inflation/


Two Million Brits May Disconnect From Grid Over Energy Costs

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-energy-costs/

----------


## sparebulb

> One Quarter Of Germans Cannot Afford Christmas Gifts Due to Inflation


Due to the great fallling away and forced replacement, it would probably be more statistically relevant to query how many people are planning on buying Ramadan gifts this year in Germany.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I think people are getting bored of this war by now. Just saying.

Chinese freedom seems to be the new battlefield...

----------


## Swordsmyth

UK Faces A Decade Of Lost Growth
https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...f-lost-growth/


       Russia Orders Replacements For Apple And Google Pay
https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...nd-google-pay/

----------


## Swordsmyth

British Farmers Warn Skyrocketing Costs Will Reduce Food Supply

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...e-food-supply/


Critical Leg Of Russian Pipeline Into China Complete

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...hina-complete/

----------


## Swordsmyth

As Dutch Inflation Soars, Prospects For Growth Wane

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...r-growth-wane/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Britain Puts Coal On Standby As Temperatures Plummet

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...tures-plummet/


EU Again Fails To Agree On A Gas Cap

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-on-a-gas-cap/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Millions Of Britons To See Living Conditions Decline

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...tions-decline/


Finnish Inflation Hits 40 Year High

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-40-year-high/


Europe Ravenous For Russian Crude Ahead Of Ban

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-ahead-of-ban/

----------


## Swordsmyth

French Energy Crisis Worsened As Repairs On Reactors Stretch Out

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...s-stretch-out/

----------


## Swordsmyth

EU Energy Regulator Warns On EU Gas Cap

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...on-eu-gas-cap/

----------


## Swordsmyth

British Forgo Christmas Gifts In New Survey

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...in-new-survey/


Russia Says May Cut Crude Production 500-700,000 bpd In 2023

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...0-bpd-in-2023/

----------


## Swordsmyth

More Brits Are Missing Bill Payments As Cost Of Living Crisis Worsens

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...risis-worsens/

----------


## Swordsmyth

UK Employees To See Pay Fall Next Year To Lowest Since 2006

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...st-since-2006/


IT Firms Lose Billions Pulling Out Of Russia

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...out-of-russia/


German Coal Consumption Rises

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...umption-rises/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Dispute Review Board Rejects Finnish Claims Against Rosatom

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ainst-rosatom/


German Citizens See Government As Dysfunctional Over Energy Crisis

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...energy-crisis/

----------


## Snowball

US troops (mercenaries) in Bakhmut?


video


A video document, characteristic of the severity of the conflicts and the losses of the Ukrainian Army, was made public. Russian forces located and trapped American forces in Bakhmut.

https://warnews247.gr/wp-content/upl.../13-15.mp4?_=1

For the partition of Kosovo: The Serbian Army received an intervention order - Artillery in scattered positions - Blessed by the Patriarch of Serbia (vid)
Kosovo: "The Serbs are setting up Wagner-style roadblocks"

https://warnews247-gr.translate.goog..._x_tr_pto=wapp

Shortly before the start of a large-scale Russian attack, the Minister of Foreign Affairs of Russia, S. Lavrov, sent a telegram to Kiev, stressing that either Kyiv will implement Moscow's claims, or the issue will be resolved by the Russian army.

It should be noted that this is perhaps Russia's last ultimatum to Ukraine.

Large military phalanxes consisting of T-72 tanks were spotted on the border with Kharkiv.

At the same time, at least 50 new T-90 tanks entered the Lugansk region near the town of Svatovo

A large Russian-Belarusian military convoy was also spotted moving south towards the town of Malaryta, which is 20 miles from the border with Poland and Ukraine.

Russia is preparing for a large-scale attack.

Final letter S. Lavrov in Ukraine

Moscow's proposals for the "demilitarization" and "de-Naziization" of Ukraine are known in Kiev and it is up to the Ukrainian authorities to implement them, otherwise the issue will be resolved by the Russian army, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said.

"Our proposals to demilitarize and de-Nazify the territories controlled by the (Ukrainian) regime, eliminate threats to Russia's security emanating from them, including our new territories, are well known to the enemy," he saidLavrov, according to Russian news agencies.

"The point is simple: Apply them, for your own good. Otherwise, the issue will be determined by the Russian army," added the Russian Foreign Minister. pointing out that "the ball" is in Kyiv and Washington's court if they want to see an end to these hostilities.

Talks with Biden impossible

In addition, the top Russian diplomat argued that it is impossible for Russia to have normal talks with the US while T.Biden is president.

"Having a normal conversation with the Biden administration, which has set the goal of achieving a strategic defeat of our country as one of its goals, is objectively impossible," Lavrov argued, noting that Washington's "confrontational anti-Russian course continues to have a sharper character".

“Russia-US relations are in a truly deplorable state as they are almost at a standstill because of Washington.

We consistently explain to the Americans that it is not in our style to deliberately undermine intergovernmental relations," the Russian Foreign Minister emphasized.

----------


## Suzu

Unless Zelensky agrees to surrender, a major offensive will shortly be coming from Russia, which has amassed an additional 600,000 troops along with huge amounts of artillery close to the Ukraine border.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia Bans All Oil Sales To Nations With Price Cap

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ith-price-cap/

----------


## TheTexan

I don't care which side or who at this point

but someone needs to escalate this boring $#@!ing war into something worth watching.

popcorn.gif

----------


## AngryCanadian

The Puppet wants blackrock Inc to help Ukraine for the rebuilding of Ukraine?
They haven't won the war.

Zelensky prepares for Ukraine's participation at WEF in Davos

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Zelensky also said that he spoke to Italian Prime Minister Giorgia Meloni and raised the prospect of Italy contributing to the strengthening of Ukraine’s air defences.


Because its not like the Italian prime minster whose a far right has nothing to do better like preventing the smugglers from coming to Italy? as her actual duty for Italians?

----------


## Snowball

*Zelensky, Blackrock CEO Agree to Coordinate on Ukraine's Reconstruction*

https://news.antiwar.com/2022/12/28/...econstruction/

any questions

----------


## Swordsmyth

Oil Analyst Predicts West Will Revoke Russian Price Cap As Oil Prices Spike

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...-prices-spike/

----------


## TheTexan

European Stock Markets Have Worst Year Since 2018

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ar-since-2018/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Russia To Allow Payment Of Gas Debts In Foreign Currencies

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...gn-currencies/


UK Windfall Tax May Shutter Two Nuclear Power Stations

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ower-stations/

----------


## vita3

This guy's analysis  on war is more detailed &  even handed than most  (definitively favors Russia) 

report is from January 2nd 2023

----------


## Snowball

Ukraine weather and Orthodo Christmas major shift by this weekend. 

It may take another 2-3 days for the ground to harden, so expect a huge - HUGE !! uptick by Russia NEXT WEEK

They will end this with utter profanity.

----------


## sparebulb

> This guy's analysis  on war is more detailed &  even handed than most  (definitively favors Russia)


Yes, The New Atlas is good content.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*German Finance Minister Says Higher Energy Prices Are “New Reality”*https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...e-new-reality/

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## AngryCanadian

Stoltenberg: Weapons are the way to peace

Imagine if China, Russia said this. 
They are now just using "Freedom & Democracy" as an excuse as they did for the war in Iraq.



> “Weapons are – in fact – the way to peace”, said Mr. Stoltenberg, adding: "there will be no lasting peace if oppression and tyranny win over freedom and democracy”.

----------


## Swordsmyth

In Spain, Food Costs Soar

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...od-costs-soar/

----------

